# Gibbon is still an Ape



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

Yup im talking about Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon ...

First i would like to thank the OSS members here who with a heavy heart decided to help me to setup my ubuntu so thanx a lot for ur help guys and i hope u will continue to help me however i think ubuntu has stolen a lot of thunder and a lot of Vista Should Worry courtesy Gibbon blogs and posts have been floating around so i think i have the right to also write my experience and say what i feel about gutsy gibbon and its "threat" to vista and windows OSs  soplease read it and tell me if im wrong i will be more than glad to change if im wrong 

First Impressions:

Linux has improved over the years  and improved to a great extent they have finally realized that a good GUI is as necessary as security and not all can use command lines for everything they want to do for whatever reasons - some dont know how to and some simply feel its a waste of time (i fall in both categories)

The Goods:

*1. Synaptic Manager:* I liked the way it searches and installs the library reducing my work of searching and using terminal for every new library i want


*2. Compiz Fusion:* Its been compared to Vista's Aero and has been said everywhere that aero sucks so much resources and does nothing where as Compiz can do so much the truth is COmpiz is pretty much like Windows FX and is only eye candy - use it to impress ur Girl-Friends and they will go all O ur a genious with Comps and trust me they will say u are Indian Bill Gates  also u can use it to make ur siblings happy show them some good magic; but most of compiz features also suck out ur comp resources and are actually of no productive use - using these features u will hardly be able to use ur OS blur effects; slow motion all these are of no practical use where as aero is a simple eye candy feature which does not affect or comes in the way of ur work - it gives u a good looking OS and lets u work

*3. Office Inbuilt:* Yup though its not as good as some other packages available it is still better to have a package than having a trial or none at all, though iv read on this forum itself a member had problems when he created a Open Office ppt and viewed it in Powerpoint - big problems and that too just before his presentation

4. Cant think of anymore

*The Bads:*

1. A not at all Comparable to Windows out-of-the-box *experience: No mp3 for whatever reason; *a music player is bundled but mp3 plugins are downloaded for the 'supposed' video player

*2. Internet Conx is a Must: *If u dont have a net conx u can pretty much do nothing on ur box - no plugins no video no music which i really find funny  considering the fact that people have labelled this as the Vista killer OS, u need to download so many libraries; dependencies so much just to make sure that it works

*3. User Security*: When Vista was launched people cursed its User security option which made u enter ur password before doing certain system specific taks also known as UAC - i was surprised rather more than surprised to find it bugging me in Ubuntu (the same thing is there in OS X Tiger also) - so dont see any reason why VIsta's UAC was so much of a stupid feature even though it gave u the option of dis-abling it unlike ubuntu and tiger

*4. Drivers Support:  *Now let me be clear i dont blame Ubuntu developers for this at all but when u compare urself to something like windows this plays a major role -  huge lack of driver support and even though drivers are sometimes avialable there are weird problems while installing it

*5. No BSODs/Crash Reason:  *Now every1 curses bsods calling them stupid MS flaws but for some reason if u come to think about getting a BSOD is much better than having ur machine frozen and u actually not knowing that it has frozen and what caused it to freeze


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2007)

I also had a similar experience with my PC. Help me run Gutsy Gibbon in my PC (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71135). I must say that the Community here is awesome. 


I tried various things in my 8 yr old PC and nothing seemed to work. I tried and lot and gave up in the end. "Tried a lot and did all I could. Turned out like the fox that couldn't reach the vine plant and gave up thinking it might be sour." 

Now I'm planned to see what's the hype around Ubuntu in my laptop, but then I love OS X Tiger that I didn't install Linux or Windows in my Mac. _They say Leopard is better than Tiger and I like Tiger itself very much!_  

*My Mac does all I want, then why would I need to install other OS, just for the heck of seeing what's the fuss around? *



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> i was surprised rather more than surprised to find it bugging me in Ubuntu (the same thing is there in OS X Tiger also) - so dont see any reason why VIsta's UAC was so much of a stupid feature even though it gave u the option of dis-abling it unlike ubuntu and tiger


I find that way better than what we have in Windows. 
1. In Windows I'll have to type the password before I login. In OS X, no need for that. For most of the Admin related tasks, it'll ask Password. 
2. What if you log on to Admin account and then you go off the PC and then someone does stuffs on your PC? 


One thing that I want to tell: OS X pwns Aero in Windows Vista or Compiz Fusion in Linux any day.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2007)

Great to hear your experiences. The OSS members here have helped me more times than I have cared to count. I was a Windows user (started from DOS to XP) until recently migrated to Ubuntu and I find the experience so far pretty good. Since we are talking about your install lets go into it a bit better. 



> 4. Cant think of anymore



I could think of quite a few but posting that would make my post from the view of a staunch Linux Advocate. Lets take a look at your problems. 



> 1. A not at all Comparable to Windows out-of-the-box experience: No mp3 for whatever reason; a music player is bundled but mp3 plugins are downloaded for the 'supposed' video player



Please take a look at the following. This should explain more than enough * Why mp3 support isn't included by default* 



> Most of these drivers are “restricted” because they are not available under a completely Free licence.
> 
> In short GNU/Linux and other distro try to follow rule:
> 
> ...


Source: *www.cyberciti.biz/tips/why-linux-dont-support-mp3-and-selected-wifi-cards-out-of-the-box.html

As far as I recall unless you are a pirate you paid for the software unlike Ubuntu you got it from your friend or downloaded it or used ship-it or whatever methods necessary. 



> Internet Conx is a Must: If u dont have a net conx u can pretty much do nothing on ur box - no plugins no video no music which i really find funny considering the fact that people have labelled this as the Vista killer OS, u need to download so many libraries; dependencies so much just to make sure that it works



Only if you want to use software which is not included or installed by default on your computer then yes you need to install it. If you have the DVD install then you could drastically reduce the amount you need to install. Furthermore you dont need to select a dependency. So far I have only had to select the main program from the menu and the dependencies get selected automatically. Most programs in Windows use certain dlls as well as Frameworks as well so I definitely see that Linux having more dependencies argument is not valid at all. Most of their sizes usually range from 10 KB to 500 KB anyway.   



> 3. User Security: When Vista was launched people cursed its User security option which made u enter ur password before doing certain system specific taks also known as UAC - i was surprised rather more than surprised to find it bugging me in Ubuntu (the same thing is there in OS X Tiger also) - so dont see any reason why VIsta's UAC was so much of a stupid feature even though it gave u the option of dis-abling it unlike ubuntu and tiger



Even with UAC Microsoft has done a horrible job of securing its new Operating system. Not to mention I wonder where Microsoft suddenly got the idea of securing system tasks. Id rather have my system a bit secure than not at all. 



> 4. Drivers Support: Now let me be clear i dont blame Ubuntu developers for this at all but when u compare urself to something like windows this plays a major role - huge lack of driver support and even though drivers are sometimes avialable there are weird problems while installing it



I definitely agree with this. Hardware developers don't seem to enjoy providing software which would enable their devices in Linux.  However I didn't have to* install a single driver* for my Ubuntu install. That is everything was recognized as is. Maybe because of the devices I use than yours. 



> 5. No BSODs/Crash Reason: Now every1 curses bsods calling them stupid MS flaws but for some reason if u come to think about getting a BSOD is much better than having ur machine frozen and u actually not knowing that it has frozen and what caused it to freeze



BSODS dont always happen cause of a certain reason. Search google or hell check this forum Im pretty sure that there are numerous instances where the common tech support answer was given "Reinstall......." . Linux have its share of problems as well. Being in tech support Ive seen my share of nasty WIndow Problems so please don't say that there are less bugs in WIndows or MS Software....
Anyway this all is just my humble opinion. 

Before I end I just couldn't resist answering this. 


> however i think ubuntu has stolen a lot of thunder and a lot of Vista



Microsoft built its company on products based on others ideas. Maybe you should check more of that before you just blatantly post it. but wait , I guess thats the norm considering that it is on the "Fight Club" . 

If you seriously wanted to post your reviews and not start Random thread 328 about OS1 vs OS2 you could have done it in the review thread any one of the others. Nonetheless  get the point. 

You like Windows better whooopie ..... So stop beating the dead horse.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

the reason i posted here was based on my experience any such review thread ends up getting locked and members banned however the fight club has some relaxation by the mods and admins and hence it has been posted here 

as far as ur post: i cant play mp3s without having a net conx when i install ubuntu  can u


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2007)

> as far as ur post: i cant play mp3s without having a net conx when i install ubuntu  can u?



I doubt I downloaded anythig for MP3 but I did only started to play it after I installed all the programs I needed. 

I don't see why a person would be banned cause of a review on Gutsy Gibbon as long as the conversation is maintained in a * civilized* manner.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I don't see why a person would be banned cause of a review on Gutsy Gibbon as long as the conversation is maintained in a * civilized* manner.


 well lets just say that this is the best section to post reviews of OSs on thinkdigit ... it just makes sure that the thread isnt locked and no 1 is banned  trust me 

and mp3s i can assure u out-of -the-box they dont work


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the reason i posted here was based on my experience any such review thread ends up getting locked and members banned however the fight club has some relaxation by the mods and admins and hence it has been posted here
> 
> as far as ur post: i cant play mp3s without having a net conx when i install ubuntu  can u


 U expect to play mp3 ?
Thats not under open source circle, why dont u try sabayon if u only wanted to play damn mp3 format in linux or else get an ubuntu DVD(contains all goodies, no need for net conn).

70% effects in compiz-fusion are for enhancing user interaction and productiviy. Rest 30% are for show off to noobs.

U guys will never see the silver line. Better luck with ur confined workspaces.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2007)

You do know that, thats ike saying Windows Vista doesnt play random music file out of box and I dont have an internet connection. With Windows you could possibly get away with this cause you have CDs and DVDs of magazines.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> 70% effects in compiz-fusion are for enhancing user interaction and productiviy. Rest 30% are for show off to noobs.


 i actually found the ratio to be other way round  besides mp3s is just 1 of the things; 1 thing that i forgot to post is the boot time from the time of os selection to login screen: ubuntu for me is the slowest with os x being the fastest  its really slow


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2007)

> i forgot to post is the boot time from the time of os selection to login screen: ubuntu for me is the slowest with os x being the fastest  its really slow



I can prove otherwise if you come to #Digit sometime. Using a Windows system and a Ubuntu system. but then again I dont use Vista's boot loader.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i actually found the ratio to be other way round  besides mp3s is just 1 of the things; 1 thing that i forgot to post is the boot time from the time of os selection to login screen: ubuntu for me is the slowest with os x being the fastest  its really slow


Mine boots in less than 30 secs.

lol...i back off,


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

u want i can give u a vdo  its a lot more than 30 for me


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> u want i can give u a vdo  its a lot more than 30 for me


no one wants the proof here, shall i gain something out of it, No.

Use the OS which u prefer most, just a matter of personal choice.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2007)

Lolz.. from your first post I can see only the first point: Synaptic as the good. Rest of the "good"s are posted as "bad"s!!! 

I agree with you on Driver support. Companies like Novell, Canonical etc. should put some weight on hardware manufacturers to release OSS drivers. 

Second thing, I couldn't understand the comparison between Compiz and Aero! You say Compiz is Aero + x + y + z. Then you say x,y,z is useless and so Aero is better?!!! (Or mebbe I got it worng?) Compiz does everything Aero does and more with less resources. Whatever you don't want can be turned off. I'm confused as to what you wanna say....

UAC is a badly twisted and horribly implemented form of "sudo". Unix and derivatives ask for password only for admin. related tasks not like Vista which asks your "permission" when you move your mouse!!  (Hehe.. I know its a bit exaggerated but UAC is just like that!)

Internet connection is a must: Only if you use "restricted" software and codecs or if you don't haf the DVD version or a distro like Mint!

How can you compare a "700MB" Ubuntu install to a full blown "2.53GB" Vista install?

IMHO these are the "bads" (not of any specific distro but a Linux system as a whole)

1) As I said companies like Novell (who make desktop oriented distros like SLED) are not doing enough to get the hardware manufacturers release Linux drivers.

2) No standard messenger service with Voice and Cam support (I know Gyach supports it but it has a long way to go)

3) Better out of box font support

4) More user friendly Bluetooth configuration

5) Better interface for OpenOffice (We don't want more features but improve the interface)

Can you think of any other "real" bad???


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Lolz.. from your first post I can see only the first point: Synaptic as the good. Rest of the "good"s are posted as "bad"s!!!
> 
> I agree with you on Driver support. Companies like Novell, Canonical etc. should put some weight on hardware manufacturers to release OSS drivers.
> 
> ...


nicely explained + and - points


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2007)

Why is there a fuss for the MP3 playing capabilities? I would like to know if Vista can play XViD (or some other codecs) out of the box? 


Regarding relaxing rules in this section. That's a myth. I'll close this thread or ban any user, if things gets out of hand in fight club as well.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Why is there a fuss for the MP3 playing capabilities? I would like to know if Vista can play XViD (or some other codecs) out of the box?


 abey woh koi os nahi chala sakta ... os x and windows have mp3 playback and hence i kept it to mp3 in my post ...

and for relaxed rules in fight club:

an excerpt from my discussion with raaabo when i was banned



			
				raaabo said:
			
		

> It's about you looking to start arguements in forums other than fight club,


 now what do u make of this statement


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey woh koi os nahi chala sakta ... os x and windows have mp3 playback and hence i kept it to mp3 in my post ...
> 
> and for relaxed rules in fight club:
> 
> ...


Most of the users will want to play XViD as well and not restrict to MP3 alone. Just because they don't have a net connection, it might not mean they won't look for ways to play the files or term it as OS's limitation. 


I don't know in what context Raaabo posted that. Also allowing arguments doesn't mean that rules are not in place. Whatever be the case, what I said will hold true.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

grudgy please i dont want any 1 banned ... we all know what happens when an OS is reviewed ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I think imav wants OS X,Ubuntu and all other Operating systems in the world to be like Windows  dude!first _unlearn_ ur windows ways.may be i can help  u if u read below link:
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
Linux is NOT Windows!


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Linux is NOT Windows!


 neither is it better  grudgy yaar ... isko fight club mein rakho please ... abhi gx ko aana hai uska dimag bhi mint kharab kiya hai ...



> The next issue arises when people do expect Linux to be different, but find that some differences are just too radical for their liking. Probably the biggest example of this is the sheer amount of choice available to Linux users. Whereas an out-of-the-box-Windows user has the Classic or XP desktop with Wordpad, Internet Explorer, and Outlook Express installed, an out-of-the-box-Linux user has hundreds of distros to choose from, then Gnome or KDE or Fluxbox or whatever, with vi or emacs or kate, Konqueror or Opera or Firefox or Mozilla, and so on and so forth.
> 
> A Windows user isn't used to making so many choices just to get up & running. Exasperated "Does there have to be so much choice?" posts are very common.


 when windows came out with 5 different versions of vista the whole world came down on them sying wtf 5 versions ppl will go mad this and that ... double standards 



> Linux started out "By geeks, for geeks." And even today, the majority of established Linux users are self-confessed geeks.


 just goes out to say that its not for normal use which windows is 



> Old: You have to build the car out of the bricks. That's the whole point of Lego.


 i loved lego as a matter of fact i still do love it i got many sets of lego but u cant compare linux to lego  lego is for a whole different purpose and an OS for a whole different purpose .... (but this guy has a point which me and gx have been trying to tell u that unless linux does radical changes it cannot take over windows as a more acceptable os coz as the author said abv its geeky and freaky)

ab aagey ka padhne ko pak raha hai ... fir kabhie

@grudgy ................. move man move (the topic)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

please iMav stop comparing windows and Linux cos there is no match,one is made by communities for themselves and for any other who cares to use it and is absolutely free of cost and other is made by a big greedy company and costs us a bomb.

IMO you should just post whatever you liked/disliked in ubuntu gutsy gibbon without comparing it to windows and OS X without giving any verdict cos we all have used windows and ubuntu and we know what exactly the pros and cons are.Make it a review not a comparison chart. 


I was googling something today and when I clicked on a page a pop-up came up which said "you have decided to save setup.exe" yes/no and I was laughing like hell.The website was trying to install malicious code in my PC....rofl...I wanted to tell those fuggers that I am on Linux.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

it is a review but has "references" to features in vista and os x as it is i actually wanted to write an article in the way the OSS guys write about vista being useless and how linux is better


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Even with UAC Microsoft has done a horrible job of securing its new Operating system. Not to mention I wonder where Microsoft suddenly got the idea of securing system tasks.


 
How is it horrible?


> Linux have its share of problems as well. Being in tech support Ive seen my share of nasty WIndow Problems so please don't say that there are less bugs in WIndows or MS Software....


 
What is equivalent to Safe Mode in Linux?


> Compiz does everything Aero does and more with less resources. Whatever you don't want can be turned off. I'm


 
Don't think so, even compiz requires good enough system requirment to run at full potential.



> was googling something today and when I clicked on a page a pop-up came up


 
Those are things of past now here 

Linux mint for me is very bad even on Virtual Machine. I m using it on Virtual box in which a VM install of XP works superb fine, but mint is crashing even in VM...lolz. I mean, VM...comon...now either Mint Sux or VirtualBox sux

Oh! both are OSS software


----------



## bibjee (Nov 23, 2007)

I would rather download a 500KB MP3 Codec  from the internet and install it in ubuntu than pay 200$ for windows 



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I was googling something today and when I clicked on a page a pop-up came up which said "you have decided to save setup.exe" yes/no and I was laughing like hell.The website was trying to install malicious code in my PC....rofl...I wanted to tell those fuggers that I am on Linux.


 This is another reason why i like linux. 

There is no comparision. its a matter of personal choise. you want to use linux, use linux and if you want to use windows , use windows .


----------



## mediator (Nov 23, 2007)

DeJa Vu !!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

^^lolzzzz.exactly.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2007)

> 3. User Security: When Vista was launched people cursed its User security option which made u enter ur password before doing certain system specific taks also known as UAC - i was surprised rather more than surprised to find it bugging me in Ubuntu (the same thing is there in OS X Tiger also) - so dont see any reason why VIsta's UAC was so much of a stupid feature even though it gave u the option of dis-abling it unlike ubuntu and tiger





> How is it horrible?



Do you say Microsoft uses this as a security feature or not? Cause I'm confused and so is Microsoft obviously cause they don't obviously believe it to be a measure to enhance security. Hence it doesn't provide security at all. Therefore I believe I proved my statement that * "It has done a horrible job of securing the OS as is" * I don't know about the beta SP1 or whatever they come out with. If I'm wrong please be free to explain to me why I'm wrong. 



> What is equivalent to Safe Mode in Linux?



Am I the only one who has recovery mode on my computer ? Or are you looking for some System restore functionality? 



> Don't think so, even compiz requires good enough system requirement to run at full potential.



As far as I know there are many low end computer  users that use Compiz. 



> Linux mint for me is very bad even on Virtual Machine. I m using it on Virtual box in which a VM install of XP works superb fine, but mint is crashing even in VM...lolz. I mean, VM...comon...now either Mint Sux or VirtualBox sux



Wow what an educated statement. Let me try the same Lolz 111!!! One!! I mean dude Vista crashes for me so obviously it is some sorry excuse for a piece of garbage. 

As someone earlier mentioned before, the content on this boards have changed to levels I'd rather not discuss. Wishing to have a good discussion is something of the past I guess.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 24, 2007)

First off, I don't think that this can even be classified as a review, because, first of all, it's in the Fight club which makes his intentions clear, secondly, @Imav seems to do a comparitive evaluation check with Vista rather than doing a clean minded Review of the test subject.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *2. Compiz Fusion:* use it to impress ur Girl-Friends and they will go all O ur a genious with Comps and trust me they will say u are Indian Bill Gates  also u can use it to make ur siblings happy show them some good magic; but most of compiz features also suck out ur comp resources and are actually of no productive use - using these features u will hardly be able to use ur OS blur effects; slow motion all these are of no practical use


You surely can use it to impress your girl-friend which you can't do with Aero! 

Seriously however, the reason you've seen it so far to be non-productive is because you havent done anything productive on the OS to say so. From your review, it shows that you've just installed it and done the few basic dependency installs and haven't at all run any kind of productivity tests. You really want to see how productive compiz is? then open multiple windows of different programs and when i mean multiple, I mean without the fear of they clogging up your taskbar, and try to use the window and multiple desktop navigation and you'll come to know how easy and faster it is to navigate between them. It helps especially those lazy couchpotato browsers who don't want to move their hand upto the keyboard to do ALT+TAB and just use the mouse to instantaneously move between them.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *3. Office Inbuilt:* Yup though its not as good as some other packages available it is still better to have a package than having a trial or none at all, though iv read on this forum itself a member had problems when he created a Open Office ppt and viewed it in Powerpoint - big problems and that too just before his presentation


How many times does a powerpoint presentation made in MS Powerpoint when opened in Openoffice doesn't create a problem? There are standard compatibility issues but if your friend don't take those into consideration while preparing his slide, then things will undoubtedly look ugly. Besides, why is it that you again do a comparitive test evaluation with respect of Office to know how good Openoffice is rather than just testing the product standalone? I agree it's not the best but if you look at what it's meant to do, it does it well enough. Your friend created his presentation on it the way he wanted it, but when he opened it in Powerpoint is when he faced the issue which clearly shows you that Openoffice is capable of doing what the user wants but MS Powerpoint has compatibility issues with Openoffice and not the other way around.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> 4. Cant think of anymore


Like I mentioned before, that's because you haven't spent enough time reviewing the procuct that you have enough data to write a review! You have just installed it and done the very basics, no productivity tests, no alternative review tests, nothing. So, you need to spend atleast a week doing what you normally do on your beloved OS(Vista I guess) to see if there is change in your productivity and to really write a review.

Did you even realise that you didn't have to install your motherboard drivers, your graphics drivers and what ever other system drivers normally your XP or Vista computer would need you to do before you start using it? Did you forget that positive? Maybe you overlooked that because you never had to do it in the first place.

Do you realise that your webcam, your bluetooth devices and maybe your printer or scanner just starts working after you plug it in and you dont' have to waste your time trying to install them? Maybe you overlooked this positive as well. You see, like I said, you haven't spent enought time to even be eligible to write a review.




			
				iMav said:
			
		

> 1. A not at all Comparable to Windows out-of-the-box *experience: No mp3 for whatever reason; *a music player is bundled but mp3 plugins are downloaded for the 'supposed' video player


Reason for no Mp3 support has been mentioned by others already. However, you should be aware that the reason XP or Vista is able to play Mp3's out of the box is because of Windows Media Player which as you all might be aware that EU courts struck down stating unethical strategies. So, as far as Windows in EU is considered, I don't think XP or Vista can play Mp3 out of the box(Correct me if I'm wrong). So, if you think that point makes it any bit inferior, then you're wrong.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *2. Internet Conx is a Must: *If u dont have a net conx u can pretty much do nothing on ur box - no plugins no video no music which i really find funny  considering the fact that people have labelled this as the Vista killer OS, u need to download so many libraries; dependencies so much just to make sure that it works


*NO, INTERNET CONECTION IS NOT A MUST!*  See, I told you, you haven't spent enought time with it to realize what it's actually about.

Do you even realise that you get DVD distros which go upto 4.7GB's which have all the required libraries and additional softwares where you wouldn't even need an internet connection?

Also, do you even know that there is something called Apt-on-CD which you can get from literally anyone who has the same version of Ubuntu with already upto date files?

Besides, how do you expect to operate Vista or XP stabily without an internet connection? How would you download all the thousands of updates that MS asks you to install some of which break the system and very few of which install without your permssion? Wouldn't you want an internet connection for that? And BTW, why are you even cribbing about an internet connection when majority of the people who own computers have an internet connection, wake up, this is not 1998, this is 2007 end. Even if you required an internet connection atleast a Dialup would be sufficient enough to download the updates. Wait, you didn't test that, then how can you comment. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *3. User Security*: When Vista was launched people cursed its User security option which made u enter ur password before doing certain system specific taks also known as UAC - i was surprised rather more than surprised to find it bugging me in Ubuntu (the same thing is there in OS X Tiger also) - so dont see any reason why VIsta's UAC was so much of a stupid feature even though it gave u the option of dis-abling it unlike ubuntu and tiger


It asks you the password only for performing admin related tasks and you can increase the time period for how long you would like it to leave open. For example if you leave the time to 1min, if you try to perform more than 1 admin tasks within 1min, it will just ask you for the password once. If you leave it for 5 mins, it will ask you for the password only once in 5 mins if you carry out an administrative tasks. See, you haven't spent enought time testing it to even comment on something that you haven't seen.

Besides, it doesn't ask you for a password for literally each and everything you perform like acknowledging permission for file name change in Vista! Gosh! WTF?



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *4. Drivers Support:  *Now let me be clear i dont blame Ubuntu developers for this at all but when u compare urself to something like windows this plays a major role -  huge lack of driver support and even though drivers are sometimes avialable there are weird problems while installing it


When Windows loyalist keep begging not to blame Vista for lack of it's software and hardware compatibility there is no point even remotely coming close to saying that it's the Opersource communities fault! For eg: Although there are several thousand yahoo users trying to use yahoo IM on Ubuntu, Yahoo has hardly bothered to develop their IM for this platform. They have a working version but that's really outdated! How much money or time would it take them to make a working Yahoo IM for Linux, it already exists, they just need to work on it, it's not something new that they need to make, alas, they give a darn and the OSS community suffers! although there are several diferent working IM's for yahoo but not fully compatible with voice and audio due to Yahoo's propietry video streaming format I guess(not sure)



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *5. No BSODs/Crash Reason:  *Now every1 curses bsods calling them stupid MS flaws but for some reason if u come to think about getting a BSOD is much better than having ur machine frozen and u actually not knowing that it has frozen and what caused it to freeze


Well, no one bothered to make a BSOD because it hardly crashes. Since you've been doing a comparitive analysis all along, why don't you compare the no. of Windows crashes with Ubuntu? I can assure you that they will be at a 1:8 ratio or higher which means Ubuntu might crash 1 time will windows crashes 8 times within the same time period with the similar amount of work on the same hardware. So why bother wasting time creating a BSOD????

Besides, can you please enlighten me as to why my XP restarts iteself with no error message, no BSOD, no nothin, It just restarts itself when it wants when I'm in the middle of doing something.. hmmmm.. I wonder why? Don't come back and tell me my hardware has some problem. Let me enlighten you that my Ubuntu install works just fine with no troubles like Windows.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

well said Cyrus  now people knows the usability factor of Linux and OSS


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm really glad I came here, read the entire post so far ( specially Cyrus's reply )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2007)

*iMav is still an Ape*

If I were to give you a simple reply, iMav, its just that you are not ubuntu ready. There are different distros for different perposes, and you might need something like the suse 10.3 with non oss addon, or freespire. if similarity is what you want, go for them and leave ubuntu users alone. we are happy with this, because it suits us fine. you explore other OSes with live CDs. I was once in a situation just like yours, but with bsnl 500, I have tonnes of live CDs to test before choosing one.

You might not even be linux ready, as your needs seemed more fullfilled by applemacosx and microsoftwinxp/vista.

plenty of OSes based on linux exist, some specially designed for XP users, like Xandros. we find tem un satisfactory, but you might get to love them.  who knows...(see my post title)


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: iMav is still an Ape*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> If I were to give you a simple reply, iMav, its just that you are not ubuntu ready. There are different distros for different perposes, and you might need something like the suse 10.3 with non oss addon, or freespire. if similarity is what you want, go for them and leave ubuntu users alone. we are happy with this, because it suits us fine. you explore other OSes with live CDs. I was once in a situation just like yours, but with bsnl 500, I have tonnes of live CDs to test before choosing one.
> 
> You might not even be linux ready, as your needs seemed more fullfilled by applemacosx and microsoftwinxp/vista.
> 
> plenty of OSes based on linux exist, some specially designed for XP users, like Xandros. we find tem un satisfactory, but you might get to love them.  who knows...(see my post title)



 for me it started from fedora 3 then suse 10.2 then mandriva 2007 then PCLinux OS 2007(It plays everything out of the box(even avi files) and gives a crystal xp type feel) and later settled on Ubuntu after  Fiesty Fawn released (Just cuz am havin net conn and it has the most active community so far, i was able to everything just by going thru their official forum)


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: iMav is still an Ape*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> (see my post title)





> *iMav is still an Ape*


  

Innovation at its best.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: imav is still an Ape*

sorry imav  i have no clue how ^^^the post title changed from "&&& is still an Ape" to what it is now


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 24, 2007)

2 Things I really agree with which are mentioned in start of Topic.

1. In case of no internet connection there is a big prob in case of Linux. [Any version]. In case of Windows you can just download One Exe or One Zip and its done.

2. In case of Hardware driver installation prob BSOD is preffered thing than Linux Promt for average user.

Well it is said that Its not hard in Linux..You just know how to do it in Linux. But its still pain when it comes to resolving issues.

I used Debian for Multimedia and Surfing. Had no hassles as it came in 3 DVD pack with all softwares you can imagine of.

But in case of CD based Installers which generally lack multimedia capability its hard for any user which has no net connection.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Do you say Microsoft uses this as a security feature or not? Cause I'm confused and so is Microsoft obviously cause they don't obviously believe it to be a measure to enhance security. Hence it doesn't provide security at all. Therefore I believe I proved my statement that *"It has done a horrible job of securing the OS as is" *


 
Unlike Admin password which won't let the user do anything if he doesn't know it, UAC informs that something fishy is going arround & if the user wants he can perform that action. So in a manner the concept of UAS is better. It tells the user what the situation & then he decides what to do.



> Am I the only one who has recovery mode on my computer ? Or are you looking for some System restore functionality?


 
I m talking about something like Safe mode in Windows. Is recovery mode a full GUI mode like Safe mode?



> Did you even realise that you didn't have to install your motherboard drivers, your graphics drivers and what ever other system drivers normally your XP or Vista computer would need you to do before you start using it? Did you forget that positive?


 
Just cos u forgot, i would like to mention that Windows Vista already comes with 40k inbuilt drivers & 50k more on Windows Update. So yeah, he didn't need to install drivers for his motherboard etc on a default vista installation either.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> But in case of CD based Installers which generally lack multimedia capability its hard for any user which has no net connection.



try PClinuxOS 2008, its a single CD distro, somes prepacked with multimedia capability and winodws like friendliness.

I remember my friends were amused when it played avi right out of the box


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 24, 2007)

> Unlike Admin password which won't let the user do anything if he doesn't know it, UAC informs that something fishy is going arround & if the user wants he can perform that action. So in a manner the concept of UAS is better. It tells the user what the situation & then he decides what to do.



If you don't know the Admin password for the system your own I think that you would be way better off not changing anything at all. If I recall correctly Microsoft was tooting all along that Vista UAC would make Vista much more safer actually doesn't. Why?  Read up on technets blog. Id post a link if I had the bandwidth to find the thing. Further more if you search UAC you will find there are dozens of attacks *based* on UAC which basically hides the malware on it. 



> I m talking about something like Safe mode in Windows. Is recovery mode a full GUI mode like Safe mode?



Stay with Windows if you want *something like Windows*. Nonetheless receovery mode in Ubuntu is a command prompt.



> Just cos u forgot, i would like to mention that Windows Vista already comes with 40k inbuilt drivers & 50k more on Windows Update. So yeah, he didn't need to install drivers for his motherboard etc on a default vista installation either.



Yet I wonder why a majority of Motherboard companies included their drivers for their Motherboard, Sound, Display , Network card. Mines is an Asus M2N MX SE. Hence even with 40k and 50k drivers they fail at providing for the most common stuff. Oh by the way even after installing the drivers my Asus M2N MX SE didnt work. I get a BSOD in Vista ?!?! I guess it would have worked had I persisted the same amount as I did in Vista but Im definitely not going to waste my time after spending that much money on it.


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> First off, I don't think that this can even be classified as a review, because, first of all, it's in the Fight club which makes his intentions clear,


 the reason i put it in fight club is well discussed before  its not about my intentions but what happens in such threads 




			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Did you even realise that you didn't have to install your motherboard drivers, your graphics drivers and what ever other system drivers normally your XP or Vista computer would need you to do before you start using it? Did you forget that positive? Maybe you overlooked that because you never had to do it in the first place.


 i had to install no drivers on vista .... nill zero zich ... none no drivers to be downloaded from vendor site everything done by vista no user interruption required  and u seriously dont want me to start on what i had to get done to make gfx card wrk on ubuntu  seriously go thru the oss section ul come to know what i had to go thru to make it work and i dont have some new or unique fx its nvidia geforce fx 5200  so drivers well vista pwns it 



> Do you realise that your webcam, your bluetooth devices and maybe your printer or scanner just starts working after you plug it in and you dont' have to waste your time trying to install them? Maybe you overlooked this positive as well. You see, like I said, you haven't spent enought time to even be eligible to write a review.


 wrok on vista the same way no action or installation required  so i dont find anything better in ubuntu other than just follwing the MS way of building drivers in the package 



> Reason for no Mp3 support has been mentioned by others already. However, you should be aware that the reason XP or Vista is able to play Mp3's out of the box is because of Windows Media Player which as you all might be aware that EU courts struck down stating unethical strategies. So, as far as Windows in EU is considered, I don't think XP or Vista can play Mp3 out of the box(Correct me if I'm wrong). So, if you think that point makes it any bit inferior, then you're wrong.


 blah ... vista runs everything even os x  and its not like ubuntu doesnt come with media players



> *NO, INTERNET CONECTION IS NOT A MUST!*


 ya rite play mp3s for me on a new installed ubuntu without net conx to dwnld codecs 



> Do you even realise that you get DVD distros which go upto 4.7GB's which have all the required libraries and additional softwares where you wouldn't even need an internet connection?


 1 dvd/cd from windows or osx does it i dont have to chk whether i have a cd version which has codecs or no 


> Also, do you even know that there is something called Apt-on-CD which you can get from literally anyone who has the same version of Ubuntu with already upto date files?


 ya thanx to qwerty i know abt it and that proves my point again that u need to dwnld the bloody package to have a backup 


> Besides, how do you expect to operate Vista or XP stabily without an internet connection? How would you download all the thousands of updates that MS asks you to install some of which break the system and very few of which install without your permssion? Wouldn't you want an internet connection for that? And BTW, why are you even cribbing about an internet connection when majority of the people who own computers have an internet connection, wake up, this is not 1998, this is 2007 end. Even if you required an internet connection atleast a Dialup would be sufficient enough to download the updates. Wait, you didn't test that, then how can you comment.


 pirated xp here never updated in the past 4 yrs wrks like a charm 



> It asks you the password only for performing admin related tasks and you can increase the time period for how long you would like it to leave open. For example if you leave the time to 1min, if you try to perform more than 1 admin tasks within 1min, it will just ask you for the password once. If you leave it for 5 mins, it will ask you for the password only once in 5 mins if you carry out an administrative tasks. See, you haven't spent enought time testing it to even comment on something that you haven't seen.


 can i disable it i know it asks sometimes and doesnt sometime at first i thought wt is this but then i searched and came to know abt it  



> Yahoo has hardly bothered to develop their IM for this platform.


 do i need to tell u what yahoo feels abt OSS 



> Well, no one bothered to make a BSOD because it hardly crashes. Since you've been doing a comparitive analysis all along, why don't you compare the no. of Windows crashes with Ubuntu? I can assure you that they will be at a 1:8 ratio or higher which means Ubuntu might crash 1 time will windows crashes 8 times


 on my machine my personal experience its 0:8 windows 0 and ubuntu has hung countless times even twice during installation 

i can also compare with respect to tiger but now that tiger is past and its leopard i wont do that coz leopard i havnt used


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

u got one damn choosy machine.

In mine everything works like charm (linux(any distro including bsd), xp,solaris,vista).


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> u got one damn choosy machine.
> 
> In mine everything works like charm (linux(any distro including bsd), xp,solaris,vista).


 trust me my fren who uses linux has seen it with his eyes and said that u and linux arent meant for each other ... he hates that windows on my comp wrks fine and linux doesnt


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> 1. In case of no internet connection there is a big prob in case of Linux. [Any version]. In case of Windows you can just download One Exe or One Zip and its done.


 What are you talking about? Software? Drivers? If its software then if you get a Vista-sized Linux DVD it will be fully loaded with everything.. everything you can imagine.

If its drivers for out of the box unsupported hardware then yes, you require Internet connection and you also need to read some documentation. But I don't agree with "in Windows you can just download One exe or One Zip". Even here its just one .tar.gz or .gz or .bz2 or whatever archive. Dependency problem is best handled by GNU/Linux when compared to all OS'.



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> 2. In case of Hardware driver installation prob BSOD is preffered thing than Linux Promt for average user.


Haf a look at these boot up errors:



			
				Windows BSOD said:
			
		

> Stop 0x0000000A or IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



and this:


			
				Linux DMesg Error said:
			
		

> ERROR: (device sd(8,17)): diRead: i_ino != di_number
> jfs_lookup: iget returned bad inode, inum = 192755
> nfsd: last server has exited
> nfsd: unexporting all filesystems
> ...


Which one would you prefer?



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> But its still pain when it comes to resolving issues.


 I agree to some extent to this statement. However I'd fully agree to this: But its still a pain when it comes to resolving issues concerning "unsupported hardware"



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> But in case of CD based Installers which generally lack multimedia capability its hard for any user which has no net connection.


 Like I said earlier, its unfair to compare a 700mb install to a 2.53gb install. Someone needs to try distros like Freespire, PCLinux OS CD versions. They come with everything. Even codecs like XVid or DivX which are NOT included with any version of Windows (for which the user WILL need an Internet connection), are bundled with these distros.

My point was that there are something which are not comparable across OS. MP3 support simply can't be bundled due to licensing issues. This has BEEN SAID A THOUSAND TIMES SUPPLEMENTED WITH REASONS. Nobody can say Windows sux coz it doesn't bundle DivX or Quicktime/Real Media support out of the box! I've had loads of issues playing RealMedia files on a newly installed bare Windows system.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Unlike Admin password which won't let the user do anything if he doesn't know it


 This is THE reason why Unix like systems are secure



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> UAC informs that something fishy is going arround & if the user wants he can perform that action. So in a manner the concept of UAS is better. It tells the user what the situation & then he decides what to do.


 This is the THE reason why Windows is INSECURE. How many times does the UAC pop up? Everytime you move your mouse??   How many users do you really think bother to READ what the UAC suggests? Esp. after seeing the UAC every second?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I m talking about something like Safe mode in Windows. Is recovery mode a full GUI mode like Safe mode?


 You can choose to boot into recovery mode CLI or choose to boot into GUI with minimal services (safe mode akin) loaded.

Because a lot of problems arise due to incompatible grafix drivers it makes NO sense to boot into Recovery mode GUI by default as it would be useless in such cases. You always haf the option to do so when PC boots into recovery mode.

Again circumstances are different in Windows and GNU/Linux. Some things are NOT comparable.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Just cos u forgot, i would like to mention that Windows Vista already comes with 40k inbuilt drivers & 50k more on Windows Update. So yeah, he didn't need to install drivers for his motherboard etc on a default vista installation either.


 Lets talk about motherboard chipset drivers, sound drivers, most of the gfx drivers (predominantly nVidia cards). How many did he install?

Do you think someone with an nVidia card sticks to the default driver provided by Windows? Do you anyone wid an nVidia or ATi card NOT installing Forceware or Catalyst drivers? Just find me ONE person who works on these default drivers.

In the same way X.org has the default VESA driver (and drivers for most nVidia cards and older gfx cards bundled). If you are not satisfied with it (which 95% people are), then you can install custom drivers.

Again the whole point of my post is that there are somethings which are NOT comparable across OS.

When someone posts a review it should NOT be a bit by bit comparison. Then its NOT called as a review.

The reason why people DO NOT appreciate Free (and/or Open source) Software is BECAUSE THEY GET ALL THE PAID SOFTWARE FOR FREE! The day stringint anti-piracy rules are implemented things WILL drastically change.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> trust me my fren who uses linux has seen it with his eyes and said that u and linux arent meant for each other ... he hates that windows on my comp wrks fine and linux doesnt


Moral of the story: iMav and linux are not meant for each other.

So stick with windows and dont waste ur time troubleshooting ubuntu

you may not find it comfortable to read documentations and installing software without EULA.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

very well said infra_red_dude!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 24, 2007)

so does that concludes the thread or still more to come?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> so does that concludes the thread or still more to come?


yes, my majesty


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Do you think someone with an nVidia card sticks to the default driver provided by Windows? Do you anyone wid an nVidia or ATi card NOT installing Forceware or Catalyst drivers? Just find me ONE person who works on these default drivers.


 installing a driver on windows is anyday easeier than on linux yaar 


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> When someone posts a review it should NOT be a bit by bit comparison. Then its NOT called as a review.


 u r saying this coz most of the posts it has been compared to windows and it is difficult to compete with some 1 that above numero uno  and wenever vista is reviewed or any tech is reviewed there always is a reference or a benchmark that is used to compare it 


> The reason why people DO NOT appreciate Free (and/or Open source) Software is BECAUSE THEY GET ALL THE PAID SOFTWARE FOR FREE! The day stringint anti-piracy rules are implemented things WILL drastically change.


 might be true might not be true .... but i dont think windows is where it is because of piracy 

and yeah me and linux are not compatible so is me and my 'new friend' but im making efforts


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 24, 2007)

As far as installing softwares is concerned I had no probs with Debian. [.deb always worked like Charm and never gave any error] but go to rpm or urpmi and bam dependancy is one crazy **** to deal with.

Lets face it Fact is its a lot easier to update drivers / programs on Windows as to a Linux box on stand alone PCs.

One reason being Linux has so many flavours its a real pain for any Hardware mfger to give drivers to all. 

Its not just MP3. .dat and .mp* formats have given me troubles as well.

I am not against Linux use. I still use Linux [Mandriva 2008 Current] and try to learn more and more because I am always been a supporter for FREE Softwares.

Its just that Linux is still to make a fare amount of ground to compete with Vista / XP as a total solution for "Average User"


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Its just that Linux is still to make a fare amount of ground to compete with Vista / XP as a total solution for "Average User"


 another mis-conception and FUD tht if u use windows ur average ... the OS is meant to do what u want easily; simply and quickly it is there to make ur job of computing easier and not making u dwnld packages; type codes to make it work  using windows doesnt make u less privilegd or less knwledged abt computers  so y this average crap .... its simple to use quicker to use and wokrs if used with legit sources .... use pirated stuff; cracked anti-viral progs and then blame windows  great 

nothing against linux but itstill isnt up there against windows - gutsy gibbon is what ms shud fear what crap .... gutsy is still an ape - figuratively and literally (gibbon means ape like creature)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a doubt, @Imav and @gx, do you guys live together in the same house or something? Coz first @Imav says lets wait for @gx to comment, then @gx comes along and tells that @Imav didn't have to install any drivers before @Imav himselfs answers the question directed at him?? I'm a little confused, why you both covering each other's as**s?

It's better to just let the person whom the question has been directed to be answering and also, if you write something called a review, it's always better to defend your own words rather than wait for someone else to come and defend you on your behalf.

@Imav, I think the days Strict anti-piracy measures come in and when you'll be forced to pay up for the pirated  XP that you're using now, then I guess ,you will be able to put things in better perspective and I still remind you again of the fact that you haven't spent enough time trying to prove your point with a credible review.

At the same time, here's something to laugh off any tension. PC v/s MAC series, Windows security: *youtube.com/watch?v=VuqZ8AqmLPY&feature=related


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> installing a driver on windows is anyday easeier than on linux yaar


I fully agree with this. Installation of a driver in windows is easier than in Linux. But I'm talking of situation on Linux when you DON'T hafta install ANY drivers on Linux for most of your hardware.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> u r saying this coz most of the posts it has been compared to windows and it is difficult to compete with some 1 that above numero uno  and wenever vista is reviewed or any tech is reviewed there always is a reference or a benchmark that is used to compare it


You don't get the point, do you? I'm saying there CANNOT be a bit by bit comparison. You can't say Pulsar is a better bike than Bullet Electra jus coz the gear shift pedal is on the right side as compared to Puslar (which has it on the left side). Things are done differently for different entities. Pulsar is the most sold 150cc+ bike. Does that make Bullet Thunderbird Electra a loser?



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> might be true might not be true .... but i dont think windows is where it is because of piracy


I fully am for it. But then its just my opinion. The day "Free Windows" is stopped is going to a historical one. People will then realise the real worth of Free (and/or open source) software. When it'll be difficult to pirate Photoshop 99.99% people will shift to GIMP. When it'll be impossible to pirate MS Office people the go Openoffice/Lotus Symphony way. This is something I can bet on... for sure.. today.. tomorrow and till the universe exists!!!



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and yeah me and linux are not compatible so is me and my 'new friend' but im making efforts


Then why all this hue and cry regarding the review?


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

ok now ubuntu pe net band hogaya i dont know y i typed a reply but the page wasnt loading as a matter fact no page was loading came to windows and its loading .... ab kya bolun main 



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I have a doubt, @Imav and @gx, do you guys live together in the same house or something? Coz first @Imav says lets wait for @gx to comment, then @gx comes along and tells that @Imav didn't have to install any drivers before @Imav himselfs answers the question directed at him?? I'm a little confused, why you both covering each other's as**s?


 kyon bey ... only OSS members can have a their communtiy


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ... its husband & wife relation, wife waits for husband to come & viceversa. Each covering others a$$ .


 dude trust me u dont want me to get down to that level of comments  dont make such comments coz it messes up the thread  argue but dont make such comments


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> arre yaar just having fun... aint we suppose to have fun in this forum ?


 thats what i said call names and all that is fun that was the reason i requested and begged grudgy to put this is in the fight club so that it doesnt get locked but such comments would offend others if made towards them (i took it as a joke but some 1 else wont) u made it once some else will make it again  so its better to keep away from such comments even in fight club  

peace


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Come on Vish, keep it clean; Please.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay as u wish, all my posts deleted & clean, u can continue ur Fights.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> *2. Internet Conx is a Must: *If u dont have a net conx u can pretty much do nothing on ur box - no plugins no video no music which i really find funny  considering the fact that people have labelled this as the Vista killer OS, u need to download so many libraries; dependencies so much just to make sure that it works


remove this from your first post. This equation is not true for digitforum members



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ya rite play mp3s for me on a new installed ubuntu without net conx to dwnld codecs



Answer to your question lies here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=663522#post663522


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

apt-on-cd mere bhai i know abt apt-on-cd (courtesy and thanks to qwerty) but whr do i get apt-on-cd backup ...  .... ud k aayega kya mere pass ... ubuntu is not sending aptoncd along with their cds  some 1 has to dwnld them and build an iso and then send that iso or dwnld that iso .... around me thrs no 1 who uses linux (only 1 guy who uses slax) where do i get ur aptoncd ....

and cadcrazy internet conx is a must ....  iv dwnlding packages & softwares for the past 3 days


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Obviously, if you don't haf a net connection then apt-on-cd is useless for you. And if you haf a net connection then you can download the small apt-on-cd installation file (in kilobytes) and install! 

Tho, I'd prefer it to be a part of every debian based install.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> apt-on-cd mere bhai i know abt apt-on-cd (courtesy and thanks to qwerty) but whr do i get apt-on-cd backup ...  .... ud k aayega kya mere pass ... ubuntu is not sending aptoncd along with their cds  some 1 has to dwnld them and build an iso and then send that iso or dwnld that iso .... around me thrs no 1 who uses linux (only 1 guy who uses slax) where do i get ur aptoncd ....
> 
> and cadcrazy internet conx is a must ....  iv dwnlding packages & softwares for the past 3 days


 No no not must now that s i have created that thread.Read the title carefully  Are agar tumne sab dyan se padha hota to yeh question na puchte. BTW for those packages apt-on-cd is helpful not necessary. Ab kya kya repeat karun tumhe


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> and cadcrazy internet conx is a must ....  iv dwnlding packages & softwares for the past 3 days



How many times should we all repeated tell you not to crib about this! If you're having a slow or useless internet connection, then you should have installed the DVD ultimate version rather than installing the base 700MB version and cribbing that you need internet to install everything else! That is what the 700MB CD is meant for! for those who have a good internet connection! For those who crib about it or try to call that a negative should go for the DVD version! You should have did more looking around before you installed the CD version.


----------



## mediator (Nov 25, 2007)

^^
U think the self-proclaimed musketeers gonna listen to u? Even after knowing UBuntu's philosophy they cry bt mp3 and internet connection whereas in other threads they defended MS's move to hinder autopatcher and defended downloading of those huge GBs of updates via net without which VISTA can't even run properly!! How ironic! 

Its like downloading Damn small Linux and whining bt beryl, bluetooth utils, and all the goodies....n then coming to FIGHt CLUB to disgrace it!!

U r trying to make those guys understand who gave their puny review by installing OSX on PC? Its like putting a car engine in a truck/plane and then whining bt its efficiency!

@Cyrus the Virus : Nice try. But to make some one understand u need to know if the person has any aptitude at all or not! 

Neways keep up the good work!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

He is making fun of Meri Jaan Ubuntu lets make fun of him. Few reasons why chemistry between imav and ubuntu is not good.
*
Ubuntu is not for viruses *

i - I
m - m
a - a
v - virus

While windows is a safe heaven for viruses but ubuntu is no good for them. So how a virus(imav) is expecting happy journey with it    

_ Possible Solution :_ Change ur name, reinstall n then try  
*

Ubuntu is not yet idiot proof*
He struck his head with monitor and expected ubuntu to stop him doing so or at least should have warned him but ubuntu didn't. 
He may have found these features in windows (expecting same thing from ubuntu) as he may be using *Windows Vista Idiots Edition* but sorry to say that ubuntu community is yet to come out with *idiot proof edition*. 

_Possible Solution_ : Ubuntu versions go like this

D - Dapper Drake ( Ubuntu 6.06)
E - Edgy Eft ( Ubuntu 6.10)
F - Feisty Fawn ( Ubuntu 7.04)
G - Gusty Gibbon ( Ubuntu 7.10)
H - Hardy Haron ( Ubuntu 8.04)
*I - Idiots Invited ( Ubuntu 8.10)*  
In 8.10 there'll definitely be some hope for you.

Till then happy sucking


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

stop it guys he's trying his best and IMO he's loving it but he won't admit for obvious reasons.The main thing is he is trying and giving it a honest try,he has had his share of problems with driver incompatibility so he has some rights to bark about them but  most of his points are baseless and we all know this.So wait for some time and please don't discourage him(just j\k).Everybody likes it when there is no virus attacks.no frequent reinstallations,and no slowing down with time,and of course he's free to use every(barring few) software he likes at no cost at all.


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> How many times should we all repeated tell you not to crib about this! If you're having a slow or useless internet connection, then you should have installed the DVD ultimate version rather than installing the base 700MB version and cribbing that you need internet to install everything else! That is what the 700MB CD is meant for! for those who have a good internet connection! For those who crib about it or try to call that a negative should go for the DVD version! You should have did more looking around before you installed the CD version.


 abey yaar pehle bolna chahiye tha na i didnt read this disclaimer on the cd  wtf there is no such disclaimer on the cd  and im so sorry i didnt get any dream that said that get urself a dvd version if u want everything ...  

and ya im vista idiot edition which makes life easier and the os does what u want it to and doesnt make u dwnld librarie packages for every bloody thing .... just foundout today that bluetooth obex isnt there by default guess what i have to do download packages 

all linux users are the great computer users sorry hackers the only people who know everything about computers and windows users well we are content by getting our wrok done by a simply double clicking and not typing sudo get-apt this that 


however it is good that uv finally accepted tht linux or ubuntu in this case is following windows (ur idiots are welcome edition) nice maybe that wont have such stupid flaws like no obex support for bluetooth 

@devil: thanks for the positive support i really need after all i made that sucky os x wokr on my machine not having linux made me feel awkward


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey yaar pehle bolna chahiye tha na i didnt read this disclaimer on the cd  wtf there is no such disclaimer on the cd  and im so sorry i didnt get any dream that said that get urself a dvd version if u want everything ...


I told you to wait for next months digit issue if you want every damn package you'll ever need.And yaar you've a decent internet connection so whats the problem?Just let it download and install you don't have to do anything manually.



> blah....blah.....some more blahh......getting our wrok done by a simply double clicking and not typing sudo get-apt this that


double clicking on what?you have to download .exe files na?and this sudo apt-get thing is so damn easy you just need to know the names of software and thats it.IMO its one of the main feature of ubuntu family.stop it man I know how easy it is and you know how easy it is.



> ...... stupid flaws like no obex support for bluetooth


sorry no Idea about this.BTW whats obex?
And I am 101% sure if thats a genuine problem than you can find its solution just by searching ubuntuforums or just by googling.Make use of ubuntu community if you face some problems.




> devil: thanks for the positive support i really need after all i made that sucky os x wokr on my machine not having linux made me feel awkward



no problem at all. just hang in there and believe me you're gonna love it once you get hold of basic things.And its a must for any engineer anyway for obvious reasons(apache,native c/c++ support,et al).


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> all linux users are the great computer users sorry hackers the only people who know everything about computers



Not at all true i am noob ( abhi to main chuja hun abhi murga banne mein time hai )


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey yaar pehle bolna chahiye tha na i didnt read this disclaimer on the cd  wtf there is no such disclaimer on the cd  and im so sorry i didnt get any dream that said that get urself a dvd version if u want everything ...


Maybe you should have stopped dreaming and started searching. Here's what we have been telling you to get: Ubuntu Ulimate Edition

@Cadcrazy, please keep it clean dude.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 25, 2007)

Flaming direct or indirect may lead to hazardous results.. be aware of such things.. you all who are flaming . this is a warning !


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 25, 2007)

Time to reply here, it's weekend after all.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Everybody likes it when there is no virus attacks.no frequent reinstallations,and no slowing down with time


 
Enjoying with Vista 



> and of course he's free to use every(barring few) software he likes at no cost at all.


'

Most of these free apps are free, considering Time is not money or important, They lack a lot in features. iMav saw it & showed it here, & i m seeing it here these days in form of Linux Mint.



> If you're having a slow or useless internet connection, then you should have installed the DVD ultimate version rather than installing the base 700MB version and cribbing that you need internet to install everything else!


 
U r telling him to download DVD version just to try? Lolz....



> just foundout today that bluetooth obex isnt there by default guess what i have to do download packages


 
Lolz...don't tell me now that Linux gives better out of the box experience.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U r telling him to download DVD version just to try? Lolz...



Do u think iMav downloaded CD version to USE ?? I thought it was to TRY Linux.
Isn't it iMav ??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U r telling him to download DVD version just to try? Lolz....



Are you lauging because you can't understand english? What i said is rather than he wasting his time downloading the CD and cribbing about the need to use internet for downloading everything, he should have downloaded or asked someone to download and give him the DVD in the first place. Not to try it


----------



## Sykora (Nov 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U r telling him to download DVD version just to try? Lolz....



Uh...get it shipped?



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> we are content by getting our wrok done by a simply double clicking and not typing sudo get-apt this that



If you are content, go back.

Don't try to convince _us_ that Linux is hopeless. It isn't going to work.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> makes life easier and the os does what u want it to and doesnt make u dwnld librarie packages for every bloody thing



The basic principles of libraries being required for everything is more or less the same for both linux and windows. In Linux, you're exposed to everything, because after all, Linux is by geeks and for geeks. In windows, you're not shown what's going on behind the scenes. You're still downloading libraries for every bloody thing, it just gives you a nice big colored button instead of "downloading libx264.so...". If you prefer the button, go back.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz...don't tell me now that Linux gives better out of the box experience.



Don't tell me that windows gives better out of the box experience _overall_, just because it has support for bluetooth obex. It does most of what most people want. If you want that bit extra, work for it. If you don't want to work for it, pay for it.

praka quotes that article in almost every one of these threads. I don't know how many people read it. I did. It's worth a read for people who can stay awake long enough to consider reading an article by a "linux person". There are linux fanboys like there are any other type of fanboys, who will keep insisting that linux rocks and windows is evil. They say that because they like it, and they assume if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for everyone. What's important is what's good for you. Find out. Use it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 25, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> The basic principles of libraries being required for everything is more or less the same for both linux and windows. In Linux, you're exposed to everything, because after all, Linux is by geeks and for geeks.


 
Then stop saying "Linux is a threat to Windows" 



> In windows, you're not shown what's going on behind the scenes. You're still downloading libraries for every bloody thing,


 
Nope, with vists just one library is required. Net runtime.




> Don't tell me that windows gives better out of the box experience _overall_, just because it has support for bluetooth obex.


 
Ubuntu 6.10 came without a dial up internet dialer as far as my experience tells me. Is that good out of teh box support?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ubuntu 6.10 came without a dial up internet dialer as far as my experience tells me. Is that good out of teh box support?



6.10? huh wasn't that like sevral version earlier??? Are you telling me that Win98 has better OOBE? WTF? Wake up, it's 7.10 today!! Don't be immature enough to purposefully deviate from the topic which is *Gutsy Gibbon* which is *7.10* and not *6.10*!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nope, with vists just one library is required. Net runtime.


What about non-.Net apps?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ubuntu 6.10 came without a dial up internet dialer as far as my experience tells me. Is that good out of teh box support?


The situation is very serious! Kindly visit your opthamologist at the earlist!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 25, 2007)

> The situation is very serious! Kindly visit your opthamologist at the earlist!!!


 
Considering the fact that when 6.10 was arround, lingeeks still used to say "ubuntu is better then vista". I m not wrong.



> What about non-.Net apps?


 
Isn't everything already there? When was the last time u needed to install a runtime library other then .net in Windows XP & none in Windows Vista


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Considering the fact that when 6.10 was arround, lingeeks still used to say "ubuntu is better then vista". I m not wrong.


How can a released and a "not-released" OS be compard?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Isn't everything already there? When was the last time u needed to install a runtime library other then .net in Windows XP & none in Windows Vista


Some old VB runtimes (had to reinstall many times in XP, twice when I was on Vista) etc.

Many of those VB apps blatantly refuse to work in Vista.


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Don't try to convince _us_ that Linux is hopeless. It isn't going to work.


 how abt u guys stop trying to convince the world that using windows makes u average and that windows is hopeless 

and as far as the ultimate edition is concerned.... 1.7gb  p0rn rox man


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> He is making fun of Meri Jaan Ubuntu lets make fun of him. Few reasons why chemistry between imav and ubuntu is not good.
> *
> Ubuntu is not for viruses *
> 
> ...


]
lol..
Am waiting for that idiot invited edition, maybe then my colleagues will install ubuntu.

nice acronym expansion, should i add one abt VISTA



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> stop it guys he's trying his best and IMO he's loving it but he won't admit for obvious reasons.



yeah thats why we are tryin to help him



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Isn't everything already there? When was the last time u needed to install a runtime library other then .net in Windows XP & none in Windows Vista



wat bout java applications, codec packages (Klite), openAL, Float 32 Mod, WMV 9 runtime files, not even a single database software is there(oracle/My SQL)..etc

Windows just prefer encapsulation instead of making things transparent. 

U still hav to dowload the installer and get the damn thing working.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

In all the 20+years I've been using computers starting from DOS up 95,98,ME,2K, XP and Vista the only OS that I have ever come across my entire life that provides better Out of the Box usability has been Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn! Personally I swear by GOD that it is the easiest that I have ever seen in my entire life! Everything I had just worked! Hell, my Sony ericsson phone just plugged in and voila!! It worked! while i spent approx 45mins installing sony software on XP! and lot of other things i had, it just worked!

For those of you who crib about it not being better out of the box just because it doesn't play mp3 or you would have to download additional software if you need them, how much more historic can your brains be? Can anyone please enlighten me as to where I can find a Windows Live CD???? Can anyone send me one? lol... wait.. I guess Windows provide better out of the box experience that an Ubuntu Live CD!! WTF?

Installing mp3 support or getting additional reps is certainly not as sad as installing and getting windows to run for the first time!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Installing mp3 support or getting additional reps is certainly not as sad as installing and getting windows to run for the first time!!


  seriously man u just beat arya in making stupid against MS comments


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> seriously man u just beat arya in making stupid against MS comments


Thanks..... and since it's coming from an illogical kiddo like you, I'm more than happy to accept it... do you have anything more to say about me?



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and as far as the ultimate edition is concerned.... 1.7gb  p0rn rox man


And don't open your mouth so much, the Gamers Edition ultimate DVD is 3.8GB.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> o ya btw thre is a windows like live version dont have it but a couple of my frenz have it i forgot the name



lol.. is that the best excuse or so called answer you got?


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

o ya btw thre is a windows like live version dont have it but a couple of my frenz have it i forgot the name

dude u talking about live version .... the only good use that a live version has that it can be used on a windows installed system and 1 doesnt need to do a full install of this great os of urs and 1 can just use and throw it away in the corner of the room ....

windows as compared to linux is more prefered and understood and hence ppl prefer it installed on their system and for their occasional requirement of something linux they can use linux live cd ....  it doesnt make it better than windows it just makes sure ppl can use without having to go thru the hassles of dwnlding packages aafter packages to make it work like an OSshud


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

@iMav

may be u r looking for something like this
*www.thinkgos.com/index.html

I havent tried this one but looks promising

*www.linux.com/feature/121151


----------



## Sykora (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> how abt u guys stop trying to convince the world that using windows makes u average and that windows is hopeless



When we have all accepted that Linux is by geeks and for geeks, where do all the average users go? Not linux, because then they'd have to either be geeks (which they're not), or become geeks (which takes time, work and discipline which they don't have, else they wouldn't be average). ergo they are using either windows or a mac.

There was another thread about a bet a guy made with a friend that ubuntu was better than windows for everything except gaming and some hardware support. But that guy promised to try it for 30 days. I don't know how long you've used linux, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't been that long. Ask yourself if you would be capable of sitting through ubuntu for one month. Because the first 2-3 days of any OS install is not going to be typical of how you'll use it for the next year or so. If you want to give ubuntu a fair try, learn to use it. If you don't want to give it a fair shot, this thread is largely useless.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

_how much time can i rest patiently to these ignorant win boys!_
Yes.GNU/Linux is *really a threat to Windows monopoly,admit it!*
creating FUD is the work these winfanboys only know.many came and look at the title and return back,hows their idea?If i post a thread here with "Vista is still a wild board sh!tting all over" then the dear mod will come fast and make sure it is locked and the title edited.what about Linux?the user community have to fight against these morons who are here to create blasphemy regarding Ubuntu and Linux itself.
Linux FTW! is the reality!
Anytime dudes! Linux pwns windows,the platform itself is much superior why cant u fanboys open to this.Linux is UNIX-like and UNIX is here for past 37+ years?many a research done on UNIX making it superior platform/UNIX is linked with C language(D.Ritchie) itself.
And how can u compare Linux or BSDs(especially) to those puny windows versions?windows su^ks big anytime.*the windows platform is not stable and the only soltn for most users is to format and reinstall*,with VIsta they got DRM rootkit too inside their OS.now can we sue them for infringing fair use right?No.why?becoz they are $$$ monopoly.
while M$ is behind Open Source Community and Linux by FUDing Linux infringing their bloo%y damn software patents! 
why do M$ came with the FUDs for this long time?their marketing researchers
know that OSS is gaining a good share already in Enterprise systems and now in Home Desktop users too.thanks to the stable platform!
and most win users are really dumbos(yes!) who dont know anything unless they are interested in it.<====I am proud to say the reality! 
try me!come on  do any mods care to edit the title of the thread after these many days?NO.what if it is windows or Vista,they will jump soon to lock or edit the title.*I asks any sincere neutral mods(most are!) to edit the title to "A gutsy review done by imav" =>better this way*
and again for the sake of potential windows users moving to Linux am posting a neat explanation which you would like to read and makes u know what OSS community means:
Linux is NOT Windows!
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
and read
*getgnulinux.org and *whylinuxisbetter.net patiently!Happy Linuxing/FOSS,ur welcome


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> _how much time can i rest patiently to these ignorant win boys!_
> Yes.GNU/Linux is *really a threat to Windows monopoly,admit it!*
> creating FUD is the work these winfanboys only know.many came and look at the title and return back,hows their idea?If i post a thread here with "Vista is still a wild board sh!tting all over" then the dear mod will come fast and make sure it is locked and the title edited.what about Linux?the user community have to fight against these morons who are here to create blasphemy regarding Ubuntu and Linux itself.
> Linux FTW! is the reality!
> ...


 
Again, parakash..shouting won't hide the truth that Windows is easier to use then Linux


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

tell me,is Gnome or kde does look hard?and with compiz-fusion?then it is the problem of the win user addicted to win gui,they must have the patience to move to the new system.dont look Linux/BSDs as alternative to windows.Linux is another totally different and secure system which  you have to get accustomed.
ur talking BS


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

prakash sir the meaning of the word gibbon is an ape like creature or something ... and using it as a figure of speech the title only indicates that gutsy gibbon/ubuntu 7.10 is still pre-historic as compared to xp and still has a long way to go before it can affect or hamper windows dominance as a credible and usable OS


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

^that is because ur mind &soul is already sold to microwsoft.and it is not my problem.and dont call me sir,call me "Jeshtha"(elder)
am talking about Linux and OSS.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> ]wat bout java applications, codec packages (Klite), openAL, Float 32 Mod, WMV 9 runtime files,


 
Microsoft was sued for bundling there own Windows Optimised version of JAVA Virtual machine, so it cannot be given.

Codec packs are not made by MS. Again, they will be sued if they bundle. It's not OSS that anyone can give anyone else's product without asking or permission. This is a world where business means money. There is already a thread explaining why & what cannot be given in Windows.

OpenAL is a driver which comes with the sound card driver. Vista already has OpenAL support inbuilt.



> Hell, my Sony ericsson phone just plugged in and voila!! It worked! while i spent approx 45mins installing sony software on XP!


 
My K750i works fine in vista as a removable drive fine with no drivers. I don't need any SE software for it to work. R U sure u were not following the default way in Vista?



> Can anyone please enlighten me as to where I can find a Windows Live CD????


 
BartPE

[QUOTE*]When we have all accepted that Linux is by geeks and for geeks,* where do all the average users go? Not linux, because then they'd have to either be geeks (which they're not), or become geeks (which takes time, work and discipline which they don't have, else they wouldn't be average). ergo they are using either windows or a mac.[/QUOTE]

Rightly said, now plz tell other lingeeks to stop saying "Linux is threat to Windows", cos this way it is not.



> tell me,is Gnome or kde does look hard?and with compiz-fusion?


 
Lozl...so in your opinion ease of use depends only on the Window Manager ...he he he


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

LOLZ? what? what about the tools and multimedia players and every other things which are there.I said Gnome or Kde bcoz Vista fanboys are always comparing with win GUI!there is almost everything windows have and more in Linux!and esp no *WINDOWS ROT*  that means low defragmentation.

Will say some proffesionals will need windows as of now with autocad,photoshop etc.and hardcore win gamers-they will need windows.
infact windows is mostly used for gaming only!its a gaming gui shell,it is not for secure usage.Vista sucks with gaming too!Windows ME's ghost is haunting Vista!anytime it will die esp when xp sp3 is out!even xp is not justifiable or secure!reality that is!dont make urself a poojari of billy gate the monopolist marketing genius!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> dont make urself a poojari of billy gate the monopolist *marketing genius*!


 
U said it, even that is a art & he is genius


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> LOLZ? what? what about the tools and multimedia players and every other things which are there.I said Gnome or Kde bcoz Vista fanboys are always comparing with win GUI!there is almost everything windows have and more in Linux!and esp no *WINDOWS ROT*  that means low defragmentation.
> 
> Will say some proffesionals will need windows as of now with autocad,photoshop etc.and hardcore win gamers-they will need windows.
> infact windows is mostly used for gaming only!its a gaming gui shell,it is not for secure usage.Vista sucks with gaming too!Windows ME's ghost is haunting Vista!anytime it will die esp when xp sp3 is out!even xp is not justifiable or secure!reality that is!dont make urself a poojari of billy gate the monopolist marketing genius!


 u forgot about the most widely used and accepted Office SUite - MS Office 

however now lets see:

windows is used for games: accepted by prakash jeshtha (i hope iv used the word correctly)
Windows is used for work: autocad; ps; corel; office 2k7 blah blah - accpeted by prakash jeshtha
windows is used for entertainment: has its own media center 

ab aur bacha kya computer mein karne k liye   hogaya na ... kaam karta hai; maza karvata hai  computer aur karta kya hai


----------



## Sykora (Nov 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Again, parakash..shouting won't hide the truth that Windows is easier to use then Linux



Just because you quoted his entire post doesn't mean you actually read it.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Rightly said, now plz tell other lingeeks to stop saying "Linux is threat to Windows", cos this way it is not.



It isn't now, but it is on the path to becoming a threat. Canonical, Novell are all trying to make linux more marketable to the "average" user, dumbing it down until they get the hang of it.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lozl...so in your opinion ease of use depends only on the Window Manager



Not just the window manager, but for average users, yes, pretty much.

Of course Bill gates is a genius. You can't become the richest man in the world by being an idiot. Have you seen "Pirates of Silicon Valley"? Of course not. Just becuase you're successful doesn't mean what you've done to get there is in any way "ethical". Especially not in business.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> It isn't now, but it is on the path to becoming a threat. Canonical, Novell are all trying to make linux more marketable to the "average" user, dumbing it down until they get the hang of it.


 
The republic of timbaktu is a threat to Chinese economy, it's on the path at least & in few years it will distroy the indian & chinese economy 

Come back here, when it is even remotely close to a threat to Windows. You say Aero's system requirment is high. yo, it required 512 MB RAM & A Geforce FX 5200 something even u guys recomended to use Compiz to the max. These were released in 2003 so in no manner they are high system requirments in 2007.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 26, 2007)

I Wondered what i would miss when i took the weekend off.
Nuthin much....just another Lin vs Win Debate. Lolz.

@Praka123.
Dont you get it,Even after going through all those previous debates,
these win boys dont get the essence of OSS.
The more you try to explain to them,the more they ignore.
Vish's siggy is what we should follow here 

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> iv dwnlding packages & softwares for the past 3 days



can post your list, which you downloaded besides the default install?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

I think its time to lock this thread. Nothing productive. Same old OS war!

PS: Sincere request to everyone. Plz do not create "Review threads" as a cover for OS (or anything else) wars. The biased, negative review will only scare away potential user who'd want to try out new things with an open mind. If war is the ultimate intention then do not mask the thread as a "review". Instead go ahead create a "war" thread with no ambiguity.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> My K750i works fine in vista as a removable drive fine with no drivers. I don't need any SE software for it to work. R U sure u were not following the default way in Vista?



Were you able to get it to work as a modem as soon as you plugged it in? It did for me in ubuntu, within 5 secs of plugging in the phone, voila, GPRS on PC! beat that, I'm not talking about the phone being used as removable drives!


----------



## superczar (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL..iMav, GX, you guys never give up...do you?

As expected, you'll skip pertinent points & questions that other people raise and will hide behind silly non-issues like _cant play mp3 outta the box_

Can't you try open up your closed minds a bit and see what non Windows world is all about....

_Meanwhile, here is something to chew upon:_

Over the weekend, I picked a new HDD and then decided to build a xubuntu based standalone machine with old components lying in my storeroom 

- it runs headless (no monitor, no keyboard, no mouse, just a power cable and ethernet cable)
- yet works as a low power 24X7 downloader (torrents), ftp server and a  file server 
- Remote controlled via a web admin interface or SSH and even VNC if needed

Now thats just one small example of the power of ubuntu....there are countless other ways to use the power of *nix

But for that to happen, you need to come out of your closed shells ...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Having said that, I have always maintained that using *nix systems requires some degree of intelligence, 

*A)* Either the intelligence to use it the way you want

*OR*

*B) *The intelligence to realize that you are a basic user who needs access to mail/browser/office apps and just want the system to do what is needed

Any *nix system is not meant for morons who think they are power users (lulled into the belief because of having used windows for years and thinking that they are power users just because they can e.g. change the swap file size on their machines or do a device driver installation)

And thereby expect power settings in *nix to behace similarly


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 26, 2007)

Dude,Thats exactly what these windows fanboys need to get into their heads.

I made my sis,who is doing her degree in biology switch to using linux and she's feeling no darn difference.
Whenever she needs smthin to be done,i jus show her once and she can do it on herself.
When new versions come out,i used put the links to download and let her do the installation.(while i roamed out )
And now since am in b'lore and she wanted to install linux on my dad's lappy,
i talked her over it on the phone and voila it was over in 15mins.

And yet,these guys here keep makin new and new excuses to make threads to complain on linux.
You guys say,vista n aero are so advanced,
go check urselves in the tech news section,
even with sp1,its slower than the ~6 year old xp.

@superczar,
Since ur using old components,
xubuntu will be a bit laggy,
try something based on slackware or slackware itself.
They rok on older systems.

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Dude,Thats exactly what these windows fanboys need to get into their heads.
> 
> I made my sis,who is doing her degree in biology switch to using linux and she's feeling no darn difference.
> Whenever she needs smthin to be done,i jus show her once and she can do it on herself.
> ...


 sorry dude i got better things to worry about than setting up and downloading packages and libraries; i prefer a vlite/nlite installation  my regards and wishes to ur sis 



> @superczar,
> Since ur using old components,
> xubuntu will be a bit laggy,
> try something based on slackware or slackware itself.
> ...


 if ur trying slacware ud try slax its a sleeker & simpler version of slacware


----------



## superczar (Nov 26, 2007)

> @superczar,
> Since ur using old components,
> xubuntu will be a bit laggy,
> try something based on slackware or slackware itself.
> ...



Nopes, I disabled XFCE services (the gnome equiv in xubuntu) and the system is as snappy as it could be
I don't think I'll have a need to fire up the GUI on a torrent downloader/file server ever, though even if i needed to, i can always fire up XFCE via VNC from any other system on my network



> sorry dude i got better things to worry about than setting up and downloading packages and libraries; i prefer a vlite/nlite installation  my regards and wishes to ur sis


and why would downloading packages/libraries be any difficult than nliting an XP install?


Which brings me to a question...How many windows lovers use valid genuine windows ?

For the record, I don't hate windows, I am indifferent to it...and I use genuine windows for both the windoze installations on my home...the only copyright violation on my windows machines is via using one valid Office license on both windoze systems...


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> and why would downloading packages/libraries be any difficult than nliting an XP install?


 abey yaar ... for bloody obex i need to dwnld packages yaar yeh toh hadd hai


----------



## superczar (Nov 26, 2007)

but you do have a net connection (after all you wouldn't be posting here otherwise  )

Anyway dissing an OS because you need a net connection to use it well isn't really a valid -ve anymore as BB connections are available for cheap in nearly every part of the country even in India

Even Vista needs a net connection for activation....

And to conclude, the point of my previous post was that if downloading packages and libraries takes effort, so does nliting it preinstall so this is not a valid point:


> sorry dude i got better things to worry about than setting up and downloading packages and libraries; i prefer a vlite/nlite installation my regards and wishes to ur sis


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

I now understand there are people who knows something about Linux and other *NIXens.and most techies are open to Linux esp Ubuntu.these morons(i dont want name calling again) here in the forum wants to stop the aspirants too.well,for that matter am not that cheap to start a Vista sucks thread(I have used Vista in friend's laptop) and dont want to tell that Vista sucks big time.
Our dear two M$ fanboys cannot come out of their shell.poor fella's,they are sold to Windows.I am sure that both of them receive support from M$ india.they may be members of msdn,technet,may be online FUD makers for Linux usage.

*Mind it,India have to show the world the Open Source Way to Lead.dont wait US or EU to do that.India and its neighbours,China all should move to GNU/Linux as OS and embrace FOSS  *
Well,already in Kerala,TN Linux is taught.And the pirated windows installing mechanics are installing opensuse and Ubuntu  wowowowow!what a change.i want to see India moves completely to OSS be it BSD or Linux.
FOSS FTW!fsck those win fanboys!fsck M$ monopoly


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *Mind it,India have to show the world the Open Source Way to Lead.dont wait US or EU to do that.India and its neighbours,China all should move to GNU/Linux as OS and embrace FOSS  *
> Well,already in Kerala,TN Linux is taught.And the pirated windows installing mechanics are installing opensuse and Ubuntu  wowowowow!what a change.i want to see India moves completely to OSS be it BSD or Linux.
> FOSS FTW!fsck those win fanboys!fsck M$ monopoly



Up until last year, my college used to teach us UNIX practicals via telnet on a server running Redhat 9.

This year, I showed them Ubuntu and now we have a lab full of Ubuntu installations dual booting with XP ( obviously for VB6.0 ).
We are assigned 1 PC each and we are free to customize Ubuntu according to our likings. 
Not only that... the HOD installed ubuntu on his laptop too


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> And to conclude, the point of my previous post was that if downloading packages and libraries takes effort, so does nliting it preinstall so this is not a valid point


 oh cmon man something like this from u .... nliting a xp and downloading so freakin many packages ... yaar tu aisi baat matt kar  as far as net is concerned again its bloody too much of dwnlding man .... so many packages for everything dwnld a package dwnld package library not found dwnld a library salla gana sunn ne k liye bhi pehle net pe jana padhta hai ... to send a file to the fone u need to go to the net .... not every1 like u can buy gadgets and have net conx im fortunate to have 1 but the current state of the linux OS cant be used as a replacement for windows 

and i give a rats a$$ if u call me a fanboy bloody hell i got os x; ubuntu; slax; xp & vista on 1 machine and u say im a fanboy of a particular OS  just coz i have used most of what is thr and still feel and prove and find reasons why windows is better than the alternatives im a fanboy .... rather than this u shud accept the facts and being respected and old OSS users shud go to the developers and give our negatives as suggestions to make the os better 

btw im still awaiting a reply wrt: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=670567&postcount=97


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

^we dont want Linux to be Like Windows  keep the suggestions with u or send it to microshaft BTW,are ur job in M$ redmond assured?  work for their fanboys dept


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Microsoft was sued for bundling there own Windows Optimised version of JAVA Virtual machine, so it cannot be given.
> 
> Codec packs are not made by MS. Again, they will be sued if they bundle. It's not OSS that anyone can give anyone else's product without asking or permission. This is a world where business means money. There is already a thread explaining why & what cannot be given in Windows.
> 
> OpenAL is a driver which comes with the sound card driver. Vista already has OpenAL support inbuilt.



cant u see the same case with Linux, not everything can be bundled without getting sued.

MS could hav provided MySql and some opensource softwares bundled with VISTA and XP but hell it wont let then earn their bucks that way.

Not even ogg/xvid support, i guess they are OS and no one will sue'em.

Remember the issue with Firefox in VISTA.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> btw im still awaiting a reply wrt: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...7&postcount=97





> windows is used for games: accepted by prakash jeshtha)


 agreed partially.Most gamemaker receive big $$$ from M$ and nVidia(crysis\crytek and 8800's) to make games keeping in mind their interests.Most games using opengl can easily be ported to linux and os x but still they use DX(I don't know much about these api's but this is what the story is).Wine and cedega can play a lotsa good games and the situaton can be a lot better if the gamesmaker and hardwaremakers work towards it which won't happen till linux has a good share in OS market(os x is hopeless).BTW do you know you will get more frame rates in doom3 in linux with the same set up as compared to windows(I haven't tried but a a very respected friend has confirmed).



> Windows is used for work: autocad; ps; corel; office 2k7 blah blah - accpeted by prakash jeshtha


 Again most of these too can be emulated(?) by wine.
Dude autocad/corel etc is for hardcore professionals not for you and not for me either.maybe for .001% of total computer users who knows?.
And BTW do you have any Idea how much these costs?I mean any idea.A one year license of AutoCad costs approx.30k iirc. 

For amateurs like you and me even blender/gimp is an overkill!!.And far better than purating softys which are nearly useless for you. 



> windows is used for entertainment: has its own media center


 Windows has its own media center?Are you sure?My XP install doesn't have any.only mce and vista has it.

Ok now the main part,linux don't have media centre?Ever heard of MythTv/geebox?Tell me one thing your MCE does and these can't do.Watch dvds,listen to cd's,mp3's,watch TV,record it.....what else.

This is BS you're typing man.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> This is BS you're typing man.


 BS a$$ i get the bloody thing already with the OS  and trust me that .001% figure of urs is what is BS  i know xp doesnt have it  and hey 3 things that a pc needs to do and all three windows does perfectly well what else do u need in ur pc to do wtf is so bad abt windows that it can do all those works with least headache for u install wine and iv used wine & cross over so i know them  

and for all u great linux users:

*www.techbirbal.com/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=1634


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

I give up man! you're impossible.I am trying to be rational here I accepted that most games won't run on linux cos they are not made for it.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> blah... i get the bloody thing already with the OS



I don't think they ship crysis/COD4 et al,corel,autocad,photoshop et al with windows.do they?again BS.

If they do ship them to you them I would like to buy a copy through you(j\k) .


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I give up man! you're impossible.I am trying to be rational here I accepted that most games won't run on linux cos they are not made for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was talking abt media center  and a proper music player that plays most audio formats without dwnlding packages and libraries and trust me wine is as sad it can get and

@devil: you're impossible.I am trying to be rational here


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i was talking abt media center  and a proper music player that plays most audio formats without dwnlding packages and libraries and trust me wine is as sad it can get


Proper music player? Wait till MS gets sued by other countries for including Windows Media Player with Windows Installation, then you'll go around searching to download players you dumb...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

thats stupid iMav utter stupidity cos you know barring ubuntu(i.e. the cd edition,dvd has it all) and a few others ship with most(even xvid) codecs to play.hehe pwned?


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Proper music player? Wait till MS gets sued by other countries for including Windows Media Player with Windows Installation, then you'll go around searching to download players you dumb...


 pretty much as stupid as google's lawsuit on ms for making live search as the default search in ie 7 .... so basically u also accept to the fact taht MS cant beaten without making absolutely stupid laws that forbid a company to add its own products to its own products  great

@devil im geting a 3.4gig slacware version next week a fool is dwnlding it we'll see what a dvd has to offer


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

^^wait for next months dvd for ubuntu's dvd or hell try out mint from october's digit DVD it will aplay all audio format out of box.

And I frankly don't understand whats the problem in downloading 3-4mb codecs and You'he been told a million of times why can't ubuntu can't ship with mp3 codecs(otherwise stuffing 3.5mb in that 695mb or so iso shouldn't be a problem).This is as simple as it gets they have no $$$ to pay for codecs.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> This is as simple as it gets they have no $$$ to pay for codecs.


 bloody hell cant even connect zune with ubuntu useless OS  (abhi bol codec codec kar raha hai )


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

hahahahahahah.....rofl.
You know this cos I told you.Now since Zune is a M$ product they won't surely be releasing any linux software for it.I bought it cos it is pretty cheap now.again What the hell *there is no Zune software that works with Vista 32bit and OS X*.Now s^ck on this! owned?

one more thing some peeps are working on a software for running Zune on linux too and I assure you are not idiots(like....).


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> hahahahahahah.....rofl.
> You know this cos I told you.Now since Zune is a M$ product they won't surely be releasing any linux software for it.I bought it cos it is pretty cheap now.again What the hell *there is no Zune software that works with Vista 32bit and OS X*.Now s^ck on this! owned?


 neither does apple have an official ipod manager  btw for vista it wrks i read some whr ... the were some probs with the old softy taht comes with the zune in the cd but tht was solved i guess search use live search no google


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

I know it man there is no software for managing Zune on Vista 32 bit,though they released a super buggy(not surprising though) software for 64bit ones.Come to think of it Vista and Zune are the next best thing for M$ and they are not compatible with each other(for one full damn year).

*You got owned iMav completely owned.*hehe.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

kya owned bey  u still have to go into xp for ur pmp which means xp/windows still pwns ubuntu gutsy gibbon  so hence again proved that windows is a better os .... its not abt being a msproduct coz neither does ipod have a manager from apple


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I know it man there is no software for managing Zune on Vista 32 bit,though they released a super buggy(not surprising though) software for 64bit ones.Come to think of it Vista and Zune are the next best thing for M$ and they are not compatible with each other(for one full damn year).
> 
> *You got owned iMav completely owned.*hehe.


lol..   

He's calling Ubuntu useless because the worst player ever made doesn't work with it when they themselves don't have a sofware! lol... totally owned!! 

@Imav, like we all knew, your intention was not to try linux to see how it feels rather tried it to find out it's flaws so that you can brag about it and say Windows doesn't have this flaw! MODS, I guess, we've had enough of this so called review and kindly request to close the thread as it seems to be Imav's yet another thread to disgrace linux and himself.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> kya owned bey  u still have to go into xp for ur pmp which means xp/windows still pwns ubuntu gutsy gibbon  so hence again proved that windows is a better os .... its not abt being a msproduct coz neither does ipod have a manager from apple



no comments.


leave it man lets talk about music and movies now.hehe.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

*zuneinsider.com/archive/2006/12/19/zune-compatible-with-vista-today.aspx

yeh le aur rona band kar salla the patch was released in dec 2006 aur tu ro raha hai ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

^^thanks for the link but thats just a patch.ANd besides you can always use xp compatibility  mode in vista.

One more thing it din't got installed on my MCE XP(version 2002) and it doesn't install there(later I found out you can't install it in it,there was a loooong hack for installing but I dint want to mess up my Zune that soon).I downloaded The latest version(38mb someting) and this doesn't even recognize which windows I have.That sux.And do you have any Idea how buggy it is?When you first time plug in your Zune you can only access zune as guest cos they(m$) synced zune in factory to load 'free stuff' And Now I can't back up my collection from Zune to my PC back again.so its like you wither delete all free stuff or you will be alwasys be a guest.I guess I'll have to start hacking my Zune soon.I am also convincing some of my friends to buy ZUnes to make use of that wifi thingy.hehe.

Zune is a great piece of hardware with all the bling bling(wifi,fm,3' screen et al) but it severely lags in software front.I mean why doesn't my zune can have a clock?Why can't the wifi be used to browse net or hell why can't I make use of its 30gb space by using it as portable hard disk?
Though some games for it will be released next year.

And I really praise M$ for releasing firmware updates for classic zunes too which is not possible with iPods I guess.Now mY zune is as good as the latest zune version 2's.That rox!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Were you able to get it to work as a modem as soon as you plugged it in? It did for me in ubuntu, within 5 secs of plugging in the phone, voila, GPRS on PC! beat that, I'm not talking about the phone being used as removable drives!


 
Hmm..I had to install the driver after which I was able to do this over my data cable,

Over bluetooth, I didn't check as I installed bluesoliel directly after which it workd fine.



> Over the weekend, I picked a new HDD and then decided to build a xubuntu based standalone machine with old components lying in my storeroom
> 
> - it runs headless (no monitor, no keyboard, no mouse, just a power cable and ethernet cable)


 
Umm...never tried a headless downloader, but I have indeed tried a headless render farm for 3Ds Max using Backburner & Cube. So can't say anything for this.



> sorry dude i got better things to worry about than setting up and downloading packages and libraries; i prefer a vlite/nlite installation  my regards and wishes to ur sis


 
Lolz...we are people who want to do our work, not to work on a machine to make it work for us. This is why Windows Rules



> and why would downloading packages/libraries be any difficult than nliting an XP install?


 
Because nLiteing Windows XP installation requirs no internet connection.



> Anyway dissing an OS because you need a net connection to use it well isn't really a valid -ve anymore as BB connections are available for cheap in nearly every part of the country even in India


 
Lolz...u guys are saying that Goverment of India should switch to Linux in govermant offices. Have u ever seen how many goverment offices are connected to broadband? Even railway uses ISDN based connections yaar



> Even Vista needs a net connection for activation....


 
Or Phone



> I now understand there are people who knows something about Linux and other *NIXens.and most techies are open to Linux esp Ubuntu.these morons(i dont want name calling again) here in the forum wants to stop the aspirants too.well,for that matter am not that cheap to start a Vista sucks thread(I have used Vista in friend's laptop) and dont want to tell that Vista sucks big time.
> Our dear two M$ fanboys cannot come out of their shell.poor fella's,they are sold to Windows.I am sure that both of them receive support from M$ india.they may be members of msdn,technet,may be online FUD makers for Linux usage.


 
Plz mind your language. We all know who u r refering here.



> ^we dont want Linux to be Like Windows


 
Hmm..so u don't want Linux to be the most used OS out there, right? Seriously, go ahead & give a logical reply to iMav there.



> MS could hav provided MySql and some opensource softwares bundled with VISTA and XP but hell it wont let then earn their bucks that way.


 
Right...gr8 logic. Then who is going to give support for these? MS can't give support cos they didn't make it. Many people don't even know about "Searching on ubuntu forums" for help ok, yaar seriously do u know anything about a business model?



> Not even ogg/xvid support, i guess they are OS and no one will sue'em.


 
Again, not made by MS. However, try playing a xVid AVI in Vista without codecs & WMP11 gives option to download it automatically/



> Most gamemaker receive big $$$ from M$ and nVidia(crysis\crytek and 8800's) to make games keeping in mind their interests.


 
HOLE F***   , ROFL....devil...u r saying something this stupid.



> Most games using opengl can easily be ported to linux and os x but still they use DX(I don't know much about these api's but this is what the story is).


 
Because DirectX is made & optimised for Windows, while OpenGL isn't.



> Ok now the main part,linux don't have media centre?Ever heard of MythTv/geebox?Tell me one thing your MCE does and these can't do.Watch dvds,listen to cd's,mp3's,watch TV,record it.....what else.


 
Hmm...MythTV refuses to work with my Pinnacle PCTV 100i while Vista MCE works fine.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

OMG thats a biiiiggggg post.



> Hmm...MythTV refuses to work with my Pinnacle PCTV 100i while Vista MCE works fine.


 Already said mate hardware compatibility is still a very big(perhaps the biggest) issue with linux and that is because hardware manufacturers aren't very keen.
Even my onboard graphics is black listed so I can't use compiz-fusion.


And just post you info guys:speculations are high that crytek knowingly diabled high graphic settings in DX9 mode that DX10 mode so that nVidia cud sell more of their high end 8800's.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

Business model  ??

Now u r coming to the terms, why MS is better.

People using MySql are not dumb.

What about XML validation in IE7 using DTD and schema (may sound am asking too much but then firefox comes to rescue here).

What bout Javascript errors in webapps (IE7 doesnt even point to the line of code where error occured but firefox tells the exact location)

There are many things to talk bout, i would rather like to spend my time learnin something instead of fueling the fire.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> OMG thats a biiiiggggg post.
> 
> Already said mate hardware compatibility is still a very big(perhaps the biggest) issue with linux and that is because hardware manufacturers aren't very keen.
> Even my onboard graphics is black listed so I can't use compiz-fusion.
> ...


is it X3000 ? then probably u can get a workaround.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> What bout Javascript errors in webapps (IE7 doesnt even point to the line of code where error occured but firefox tells the exact location)


 ie7 is a browser and not a troubleshooter


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

@t159:na its gma3000(not x3000) and I know the turn around you're talking about but that doesn't work well enough for me.I am waiting for official support or I will just buy a graphic card.


----------



## Sykora (Nov 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz...we are people who want to do our work, not to work on a machine to make it work for us. This is why Windows Rules



And yet the greatest hackers use linux. I wonder why...



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Because nLiteing Windows XP installation requirs no internet connection.



You're comparing an unattended fresh installation of windows to installing and updating software on linux. Why don't you come up with a way to get nlite to update all your software automatically _after_ the installation.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...MythTV refuses to work with my Pinnacle PCTV 100i while Vista MCE works fine.



So if it 'happens' to be the case that your particular hardware doesn't work, MythTV is a total disaster, while Vista is far superior because it supports it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ie7 is a browser and not a troubleshooter


so does firefox, javascript is not a serious lingo, believe me.

Splashing error screen and saying this page contains erros is dumb enuf.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

Offtopic: Fights over... Apple is ape in my avatar


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Fights over... Apple is ape in my avatar


That fire triangle has anything to do with three OS ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

^ yeah abosuletly 

you guessed it rite


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> *speculations are high* that crytek knowingly diabled high graphic settings in DX9 mode that DX10 mode so that nVidia cud sell more of their high end 8800's.


 
Stop speculating & say something based on real & proven facts. Speculations are also high that Apple paid EU to sue MS.



> MythTV is a total disaster, while Vista is far superior because it supports it.


 
Yup, cos I can watch TV on Vista but not on Linux. Watching TV is all what matters for me here.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2007)

Guys (means everyone else except iMav).. Havent we had too much of this? I sincerely request all of you to stop posting in this thread (just pretend to go with iMav ), and let this thread die the death it really deserves!


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

silence is the first step to acceptance  



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> _Meanwhile, here is something to chew upon:_
> 
> Over the weekend, I picked a new HDD and then decided to build a xubuntu based standalone machine with old components lying in my storeroom
> 
> ...


 did u use this kinda setup:

*www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 26, 2007)

Message To All Windows users ( Only windows fanboys must read this )

Linux user suck big time . they are such losers using Linux
you be a winner use windows increase your productivity and be happy and win always let those losers be losers forever stuck with Linux which complete $hit . after all their loss is your win . in this tough world of competition your opponents loss is your gain 

Message Linux users ( only linux users read this )
Use linux be happy . you know linux rocks . so let them suck with windows and be unproductive and waste their time ! you win . they lose . let them lose !


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> silence is the first step to acceptance
> 
> did u use this kinda setup:
> 
> *www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1


I agree with iMav 
Whatever iMav says, i am with it


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I too agree with him, whatever iMav says is right, he's correct..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i was talking abt media center  and a proper music player that plays most audio formats without dwnlding packages and libraries and trust me wine is as sad it can get and
> 
> @devil: you're impossible.I am trying to be rational here


proper music player my a$$. WMP11 is the most bloated white elephant I have ever seen. Wonder why they made it look black.

have you ever heard of OXINE, xine, MPlayer and VLC?

FYI wine is only used because we are forced to use it. If game makers don't make games for linux, what else can we do? nobody plays Doom/quake 3 on ubuntu via wine.

* besides, If you want games, buy a Playstation 3 for 40k, mod-chip it(caution and descreation adviced), and install linux in it. It can do anything for you. and yes, you can't install windows in a PS3 can you? Thanks to Linux, one can get a 40K machine with a 8-core processor that can do anything, as long as you have a good LCD TV(like me)*

===============================================================

Many are just too ignorant of the methord in which linux works. My friend, who is a hardcore M$ fanboy, talks like this: ​ 


			
				My Friend said:
			
		

> in windows you have a built in defragger, but in linux you dont. so linux is nothing compared to windows.
> If you want to play a windows game in linux, install a "patch" from a torrent for it.
> why can't linux run exes when windows can?
> SUSE is better than ubuntu because green colour launch menu looks good and its the biggest eye-candy.
> ...


* these are simple evidences of how people don't understand anything. Compared to the normal people of today, you need 110 IQ to run linux, its a fact. Because its survival of the fittest. If you are not smart enough for linux, you are not fit for it.

*If you are stupid, you can't say, "calculus is rubbish, I can't understand it." It means you are rubbish, not calculus.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ You are wrong, iMav is right


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> I agree with iMav
> Whatever iMav says, i am with it





			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Yes, I too agree with him, whatever iMav says is right, he's correct..





			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ You are wrong, iMav is right



 i rest my case and calculus is another head ache that i have to deal with


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ You forgot to quote my last post


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 26, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> FYI wine is only used because we are forced to use it. If game makers don't make games for linux, what else can we do? nobody plays Doom/quake 3 on ubuntu via wine.



Cedega

242 Rs Per Month (3 pounds)

Play All Games Legally At Just 250 Rs Per Month ! That's All Not Even A Single Penny ! and Moreover 100% Legal !

Myth that in linux u can't play games is busted
of course u can't play out of the box
moreover why pay 2k for that just pay 250 Rs and play !! these games are licensed !


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 27, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> proper music player my a$$. WMP11 is the most bloated white elephant I have ever seen. Wonder why they made it look black.
> 
> have you ever heard of OXINE, xine, MPlayer and VLC?


 
Have u ever tried using WMP11 as a Media Library SOftware ? Have u ever tried syncing to a PMP using WMP11? Have u ever.....ah leave it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha... THANK YOU... THANK YOU.. THANK YOU...  You all made my day (err.. evening??) I was dead bored working on my application all day and needed some entertainment. I went to the TV room but my sis didn't let me watch the movie I wanted to..

So I thot, what could be the best entertainment alternative to this???? I thot and thot and thot... and then I remembered.... ThinkDigit OS "Review"!!!  How stupid of me to forget about this! My friend, who was working with me on the application was as bored as me. I gave him the link to this thread and man.... I'm sure none of his applications would be accepted... Coz he's gone crazy laughing after reading this thread!!! (Mind you he's a full-time-open-minded Windows guy!). 

My friend joins me in Thanking all of you 

Guys, kindly open a Paypal account. My friend and I are ready to donate for the wonderful entertainment! 

PS: I know not one word is relevant to this thread, but hell even none of the posts in the last 3 pages are!


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

u can only imagine the fun i have while typing the comments i do and trust me it keeps my mind going 

btw if u wanna donate plz i can really use any donation now


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 27, 2007)

@gx_saurav.

Just to correct you in one instance. Bart_PE is not a Windows Live CD.



> PE Builder is not a Microsoft product and does not create Microsoft Windows Preinstallation Environment ("Windows PE").



Bluetooth works out of box for Ubuntu (No you don't need BlueSolelil as you would do in Windows). I can connect to my phone as a drive but to synchronize with any program if your using any Nokia you are most likely going to have a hard time. This is definitely one reason I have a problem with Ubuntu. as for Windows Nokia PC Suite or Oxygen works fine.  

And gx_saurav the Pinnacle PCTV 100 works fine on Ubuntu (with MythTv and TvTime) .

As the previous poster said. This thread is a pure example of what I said earlier, that pretty much the content on this thread is a majority of garbage. 

After reading infra_red_dude's post I see my mistake. My sincere Apologies. hence edited the post.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

@exx_2k
Lolz, what a_k_s_h_a_y meant was: To you, your OS; to me, mine  Don't fight.


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> @gx_saurav.
> Bluetooth works out of box for Ubuntu (No you don't need BlueSolelil as you would do in Windows). I can connect to my phone as a drive but to synchronize with any program if your using any Nokia you are most likely going to have a hard time. This is definitely one reason I have a problem with Ubuntu.


 i still havnt been able to send a file frm my fone to the pc so ur watever out of the box is pretty useless  and just accept what im saying coz the greats have


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Have u ever tried using WMP11 as a Media Library SOftware ?


 Media Library software... to hell with them they are useless for guys like me who have all their media nicely organised in folders. As I said, with linux, you need to be smart. I am smarter than WMP11, thats for sure. what a mess it made with my media files! it can't even play DVDs. Cheap stuff. Just a waste of disc space and RAM. WMP6.4 was much better.


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Have u ever tried syncing to a PMP using WMP11?


 I hate syncing. whats the bloody use of it? I listen to different things in my pmp and my pc. I hate it when the media player deletes all the stuff from my pmp. They both are some of the most useless features in wmp11. A good pmp needs no management doftware or sync software. One places files in it as though it were another storage device. As I already said, my organisation is much more complex and smart that that dumb WMP11's.


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Have u ever.....ah leave it


 aur kutch nahi bolne ko mila to chod de.


and yes, to be fair, the only things decent in WMP11 are two visualizations. Yule-Log and Winter Icikles are quite good. then again, I would watch a video instead. While listening to the music(which is never only wma and mp3) of my library with a multitude of formats like HE-AAC, LC-AAC, RealAudio, Vorbis, Speex, FLAC, WavPack, MusePack, AC3, etc along with mp3 and perhaps a single wma, I turn off the screen and the modem to save power.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

we should let this thread be known to Bill gate the marketer!he would be giving imav &co("") a free ticket to redmond and have the Job of FUD maker.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Could this BE any more entertaining? 
What kinda energy drink do you guys drink? I get tired of reading but you guys don't get tired of typing!

Anyway, I wanted to say (without any bias) WMP11 is the coolest piece of software in windows as media organizer.. Whats funny is that it cant sync Zune.. also M$ purposefully disabled Zune from viewing in Explorer. WTF is that?


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> also M$ purposefully disabled Zune from viewing in Explorer. WTF is that?


 it was done to avoid installation third party firmwares like what is possible on the ipod however there was a simple registry trick that enabled this short coming


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 27, 2007)

> i still havnt been able to send a file frm my fone to the pc so ur watever out of the box is pretty useless  and just accept what im saying coz the greats have



My *whatever of the box is pretty useless* for you maybe, for me its priceless. 



> just accept what im saying coz the greats have



Sorry can't do. I wouldn't accept a fact from you if you had the fact in Pictures or Videos with Neon flashy lights all around. By the way you might want to rephrase that last line, your way with words have a tendency to fry a brain cell or two of people who read this thread.

First of all, I don't just change system software cause Tom, Dick or Harry walks by and say "Woah ,,, Dudez, Linux distro_xyz is whack...You all are Noobs..." I use what I want to because  don't give a hoot what the hell hes running. As long as it does what * I want* Im cool. I dont recall me ever asking you to use Ubuntu. Use whatever serves *you best* . For me Ubuntu is cool. What portion of my post do you fail to recognize. 

As for "coz the greats have" I have a habit of trying something before giving up. Its something I got from a few years of Work Experience. If you are satisfied by whatever someone gives you then you have amazingly accepted the inadequate use of your own knowledge or shown the lack of any serious dedication. 

If you need help with something post in the Open Source Forum not in the Fight Club.


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> As for "coz the greats have" I have a habit of trying something before giving up. Its something I got from a few years of Work Experience. If you are satisfied by whatever someone gives you then you have amazingly accepted the inadequate use of your own knowledge or shown the lack of any serious dedication.


  if its directed to me then go to the OSS section and u can even read a few posts by others in this thread itself 


			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> If you need help with come thing post in the Open Source Forum not in the Fight Club.


 with 3k+ posts i know the sections here at the back of my mind  thanx for reminding though


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 27, 2007)

> gr8, even bluetooth support is not there out of the box , now don't say there are license restrictions for this too...lolz...
> 
> Guess it is revealed now how much better "out of the box experience" Ubuntu provides over Vista. U have to work for 10 days to get it to work first



When I see a post like this in the Open Source I wouldn't even consider opening it since the intentions are pretty clear. But anyway whats your phone model out of curiosity. Furthermore I don't know if this changed my scenario but Im using a DVD edition of the same.


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

i doubt that coz i hav dwnldd the required libraries which again as iv said is a pain and then after that infra gave me another link which had another package which i again dwnldd which needless to say was again a pain but eventually i was only able to send files from my pc to the fone .... lets keep the troubleshooting for that forum only and not mix the 2


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> with 3k+ posts i know the sections here at the back of my mind  thanx for reminding though



you mean to say 4K+ of utter nonsense? thanks for reminding us, but we all know that already..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ets keep the troubleshooting for that forum only and not mix the 2


 good. so how about replying to my last post and rescuing saurav?


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 27, 2007)

> i doubt that coz i hav dwnldd the required libraries which again as iv said is a pain and then after that infra gave me another link which had another package which i again dwnldd which needless to say was again a pain but eventually i was only able to send files from my pc to the fone .... lets keep the troubleshooting for that forum only and not mix the 2



Knock yourself out with this thread. Ive finished trying to make some sense of this thread if there was any it at all. On a light note read my post in your thread for help.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 27, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> @gx_saurav.
> 
> Just to correct you in one instance. Bart_PE is not a Windows Live CD.



Actually, u can install many portable apps in BartPE to make it Live CD like i m using here.





> Bluetooth works out of box for Ubuntu (No you don't need BlueSolelil as you would do in Windows).



Nope, for transfering files u again don't need bluesoliel in Vista. U need it only if u want to sync & use phone as HID etc



> And gx_saurav the Pinnacle PCTV 100 works fine on Ubuntu (with MythTv and TvTime)



Not for me.



> Media Library software... to hell with them they are useless for guys *like me who have all their media nicely organised in folders*. As I said, with linux, you need to be smart. I am smarter than WMP11, thats for sure. what a mess it made with my media files! *it can't even play DVDs.* Cheap stuff. Just a waste of disc space and RAM. WMP6.4 was much better.



Lolz...I have it in folders too, organised & library is still maintained. I wonder how u find it hard to manage a library.

Wrong, WMP11 in Vista plays DVDs out of the box. On any other OS u just need to install the codec (power dvd comes bundled with most DVD drives anyway)



> While listening to the music(which is never only wma and mp3) of my library with a multitude of formats like HE-AAC, LC-AAC, RealAudio, Vorbis, Speex, FLAC, WavPack, MusePack, AC3, etc along with mp3 and perhaps a single wma,



They all play in WMP11 just fine.



> I hate syncing. whats the bloody use of it?



Lolz...I won't argue with u on anything else now


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2007)

iMav - 
I knew trouble was around when you wanted to post in Fight Club and not in OSS. Pure BS going on, just a handful of useful posts on the topic we have on hand. 

All your Ubuntu adventures be posted in your thread in OSS section. You can copy your 'review' to that thread and ask members to discuss. No need for this thread and turning out to be a flame bait. Already warned by shantanu and thread reported by members. 


_Thread Closed_


----------

